# DBZverse vs WWH.



## potential (May 31, 2008)

WWH is completely pissed off at DBZ verse. He is up againt every single fighter after frieza saga in DBZ. Even dende. Can hulk survive or does he turn Vegeta and Goku and the likes of kid buu and etc to waste.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2008)

No one in Dragonball can beat the World War Hulk.

Planet-Busting attacks would only piss him off, they would do a bit of damage before WWH performs a Thunderclap.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2008)

Reminds me of Goku vs Hulk

Goku starts going "YAAAAAAAAAAAAA", then the hulk goes "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" then goku goes "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" then hulk goes "HULK IS THE STRONGEST YAAAAA THERE IS" then goku goes "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" then hulk goes"YAAAAAAAAAAH" then goku goes "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" then hulk goes "Hulk has enough of this shit!" then goku goes "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
Then hulk goes


----------



## Aokiji (May 31, 2008)

Goku cannot beat him, but couldn't he stay alive if he tried?


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2008)

hulk survives in space, goku dosen't.
If goku does planet bust by teleporting to the other side of the planet or something, he dies.


----------



## Aokiji (May 31, 2008)

Yes, I mean, couldn't Goku just run away?


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 31, 2008)

Can buu absorb WWH instead?

I reckon WWH would thunderclap Buu before that happens though


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

It ends in a tie.


----------



## Pencil (May 31, 2008)

Hulk goes Ssj and it's on!


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2008)

Testrun said:


> Can buu absorb WWH instead?
> 
> I reckon WWH would thunderclap Buu before that happens though



WWH has resisted magic and transmutation before I think. So its highly unlikely turning the Hulk into chocolate or trying to absorb him would work.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 31, 2008)

Hulk would win thunder clap bitches!


----------



## Ryuk (May 31, 2008)

All of DBZ? 
Hulk loses.


----------



## Hamaru (May 31, 2008)

Goku could teleport him to some other deminsion like he did with cell, go home, gather dragon balls, and wish HULK dead.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2008)

Except the Dragon's limit of power was removing the bombs from Cyborg 17 and 18's bodies.

WWH is also magically resistant, mystically powered and somewhat immune to the powers of reality warpers.

Try again.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 31, 2008)

I don't see any reason why one of the higher tier Z fighters couldn't use a Beam Blast to knock hulk off the earth and leave him floating in space.



Mirai Gohan said:


> WWH is also magically resistant, mystically powered and somewhat immune to the powers of reality warpers.



I call you to prove this.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

dbz verse shouldnt make hulk do a thunderclap 

even without it they still get stomped


----------



## Hamaru (May 31, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Except the Dragon's limit of power was removing the bombs from Cyborg 17 and 18's bodies.
> 
> WWH is also magically resistant, mystically powered and somewhat immune to the powers of reality warpers.
> 
> Try again.



And Goku doesn't use the fighting tactics I stated. It was a bit of a joke.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

hulk can support 150 billion tons


----------



## The World (May 31, 2008)

Goku IT's Hulk from behind to another planet while Hulk is laying the smack down on the countless fodder of DBZ. GG tie.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

so basically what your saying here is that goku has to use the art of run


----------



## Stan Lee (May 31, 2008)

Hamaru said:


> Goku could teleport him to some other deminsion like he did with cell, go home, gather dragon balls, and wish HULK dead.



The dragon couldn't even kill the saiyian.....


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> I don't see any reason why one of the higher tier Z fighters couldn't use a Beam Blast to knock hulk off the earth and leave him floating in space.
> 
> 
> 
> I call you to prove this.



Don't play with me.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> The dragon couldn't even kill the saiyian.....



it cant wish away something which is stronger than itself


----------



## Stan Lee (May 31, 2008)

vault023 said:


> it cant wish away something which is stronger than itself



Yeah thats what I'm trying to point out and since the Hulk is stronger than any DB character the Dragon isn't doing jack shit.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

too bad dbz dont have any more haxx 

because turning blonde and having green eyes wont cut it this time around


----------



## mystictrunks (May 31, 2008)

They trap it in the time chamber.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

he can punch a time storm right  

if so they that door which links the chamber with the real world can be punched open


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Yeah thats what I'm trying to point out and since the Hulk is stronger than any DB character the Dragon isn't doing jack shit.




Except giving the dbz side immortality.


And really people, if we are counting anyone ever in dbz, broly could solo this. ( a galaxy buster while depowered, and a guy that continues to grow in strength as time goes own.)


----------



## Stan Lee (May 31, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> They trap it in the time chamber.



Hulk thunder claps his way out it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 31, 2008)

Hulk loses.
Every single time.
I can name a few who can solo this possibly.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 31, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Except giving the dbz side immortally.
> 
> 
> And really people, if we are conuting anyone ever in dbz, broly could solo this. ( a galaxy buster while depowered, and a guy that continues to grow in strength as time goes own.)



The funny thing I find about Brolly is if he destoryed the galaxy why was there still planets? Besides thats not even canon.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

brolly still gets raped 

canon or non-canon


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2008)

Hulk aint really fast enough to hit anyone post Freiza arc.  I mean in close combat.  They can pretty much dodge everything.

Thunderclap they can probably take.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> The funny thing I find about Brolly is if he destoryed the galaxy why was there still planets?




King kai stated that most of it was destroyed, it is however still a very impressive feat, considering the fact that he was depowered at that moment.




> Besides thats not even canon.




ok than, how about buu absorbs veggetto and that ginyu force member that can stop time? will that level of power ( beyond broly's....) plus the time stop, he would own hulk easy.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

yeah take thunderclaps which can destroy universes right 

too bad time stops only works when that alien is holding its breathe


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

vault023 said:


> brolly still gets raped
> 
> canon or non-canon




whats with you man? do you think that WWH is invincible? I can post alot of scans of him being hurt by attacks way weaker than a planet buster, WWH gets stomped by broly. ( who continues to grow in power as time goes by.)

and throws little baseball sized energy blasts that take out planets casually.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

nothing wrong with me and im not saying hulk cant be hurt because he can

hulk has a healing factor as well and he heals pretty fast too


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

vault023 said:


> yeah take thunderclaps which can destroy universes right



no scans of that yet again, and may I remind you that base buu can scream out of dimensions? ( something that actually happened.) and ( though filler....) was about to destroy all existence simply because he was having a tantrum.



> too bad time stops only works when that alien is holding its breathe




omg, lol, buu doesn't breath at all, he can survive in the vaccum of space. try again.


----------



## Pencil (May 31, 2008)

Boo would win by bfr (all those dems and hax mechanics, not much he could do.)


----------



## The World (May 31, 2008)

Goku wishes for Immoratality and won't die. 
Then he wishes he was stronger than Hulk.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> no scans of that yet again, and may I remind you that base buu can scream out of dimensions? ( something that actually happened.) and ( though filler....) was about to destroy all existence simply because he was having a tantrum.


Dude, read DB again. Base Buu is Kid Buu, the one who you're talking about is Super-Buuhan.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2008)

Ok, Buu just stands there.  Lets Hulk attack.  How is Hulk going to put down Bu..  With a punch?  With a TClap?  Really?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 31, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Goku wishes for Immoratality and won't die.
> Then he wishes he was stronger than Hulk.



That might actually work, in the last fight against Kid Buu didn't the dragon say that's what he was made for or something along those lines.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 31, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Goku wishes for Immoratality and won't die.
> Then he wishes he was stronger than Hulk.



The dragon couldn't turn 18 human....


----------



## The World (May 31, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> The dragon couldn't turn 18 human....



He made Garlic Jr immortal
And Goku isn't vastly weaker than Hulk....well physically yes but not in overall power. He just wishes to the dragon to make his attacks stronger or if that don't work ya know the immortality thang.
Also with the 18 thing that would be like creating life which i'm guessing the dragon is restricted from doing. I guess the most he can do is rez once......though...couldn't the Namekian dragon rez infinitely?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2008)

:rofl @ Goku wishing to be stronger than WWH. That's pretty much impossible.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 31, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> He made Garlic Jr immortal
> And Goku isn't vastly weaker than Hulk....well physically yes but not in overall power. He just wishes to the dragon to make his attacks stronger or if that don't work ya know the immortality thang.
> Also with the 18 thing that would be like creating life which i'm guessing the dragon is restricted from doing. I guess the most he can do is rez once......though...couldn't the Namekian dragon rez infinitely?



Thats why movies and fillers are not canon because they have plot holes when it comes to DBZ. Point being the Dragon can't affect anyone who is stronger than him like when the saiyians and 18 for example so he can't affect Goku nor The Hulk because they are stronger.


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Goku kamehameha's him to the sun. Hulk cannot dodge a kamehameha. And dont say a kamehameha wont do shit because Cyclops full powered beam peeled Hulks skin off. Kamehameha>>>>>>>>(infinite>>>)>>>Cyclops full powered blast. 
Hulk loses.
Most of the Z fighter are much faster than Hulk so they wont get hit.....but their physical attacks might not do much harm. Ki beams win it tho.

@SMP: You cant wish for the Dragon to kill a person.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2008)

He'd have to be under him in order to try and Kamehameha him to the Sun. And even then, there's nothing stopping Hulk from just rolling off like Vegeta did or simply punching it away.

And we might as well put to rest the whole "Cyclops peeled off Hulk's skin" bit because Scott only took some off and couldn't even stop Hulk from walking towards him and grabbing his head to stop it.


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Dude, read DB again. Base Buu is Kid Buu, the one who you're talking about is Super-Buuhan.




well, whatever, this is all of dbz so which buu version is irrelevant, which ever buu it may be can just absorb all of the strong contenders, and.... hmm.... you know something?.....now that I think about it, WWH has never regenerated from nothing......( something dbzers do to defeat regenerators.) if enough heavy hitters from the dbz side are absorbed by buu ( which ever version.) they could potentially amass so much power that one ki blast could reduce hulk to nothing. thereby achieving victory. really though, if you really think about this, there are people who can solo, i.e ginyu ( body transfer......though with hulks multiple personalities that could be a problem....) and etc......


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Thats why movies and fillers are not canon because they have plot holes when it comes to DBZ. Point being the Dragon can't affect anyone who is stronger than him like when the saiyians and 18 for example so he can't affect Goku nor The Hulk because they are stronger.





Correction. ( though I may be mistaken.....going by memory here.) shenron can't effect anyone that is stronger than its *creator * ( kami.) 


But again I may be mistaken ( could someone provide the scan where this was mentioned?)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 31, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> The dragon couldn't turn 18 human....



There are multiple dragons you know . . .


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He'd have to be under him in order to try and Kamehameha him to the Sun. And even then, there's nothing stopping Hulk from just rolling off like Vegeta did or simply punching it away.
> 
> *And we might as well put to rest the whole "Cyclops peeled off Hulk's skin" bit because Scott only took some off and couldn't even stop Hulk from walking towards him and grabbing his head to stop it*.



I was just pointing out that a Kamehameha will kill him. If a full powered beam which can level a forest can peel Hulks skin off....a full powered energy wave that can destroy planets could seriously damage the Hulk. 
I say Vegeta, Goku, Gohan and Gotenks could take Hulk 1 on 1. Speed wise they are vastly superior, they arent physically weak....they could knock Hulk back and their energy waves could kill Hulk


----------



## TonyG416 (May 31, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> There are multiple dragons you know . . .




yes, that is true, wasn't porunga stated to be stronger than shenron? ( he could grant more wishes and stuff.)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 31, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Hulk thunder claps his way out it.



Since when has WWH,not savage, not prof, not Mr.Fixit, just normal old WWH done this?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> well, whatever, this is all of dbz so which buu version is irrelevant, which ever buu it may be can just absorb all of the strong contenders


It is relevent because Kid Buu doesn't have the power to put Hulk down and I seriously doubt any of the Z Senshi would willingly let themselves be absorbed by Kid Buu to begin with.



> I was just pointing out that a Kamehameha will kill him.


Seriously hurt? More than likely. Kill? Doubt it.



> If a full powered beam which can level a forest can peel Hulks skin off


It peeled some skin off, it didn't disable him in any way. Vector repelling all of his skin off was about a thousand times more impressive.



> a full powered energy wave that can destroy planets could seriously damage the Hulk. I say Vegeta, Goku, Gohan and Gotenks could take Hulk 1 on 1. Speed wise they are vastly superior, *they arent physically weak*....they could knock Hulk back and their energy waves could kill Hulk


Compared to Hulk, they *are* phyiscally weak. None of them have the phyiscal power to knock WWH back in a 1 on 1 situation. His durability is quite a bit higher than anything they've ever faced and trying to melee with him would be tantamount to suicide.


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

> Compared to Hulk, they *are* phyiscally weak. None of them have the phyiscal power to knock WWH back in a 1 on 1 situation. His durability is quite a bit higher than anything they've ever faced and trying to melee with him would be tantamount to suicide


Goku and Cell we destroying huge boulders 50 meters away with the force of their punches when they went all out. The could knock Hulk back...their punches might not do much but they can knock him back, Hulk aint even gonna hit em if they melee fight.
A Full powered Kamehameha wave reduced Buu to ashes....Buu is very durable.....and his regen is greater than the Hulk.
I say no one below SS would last against Hulk but above that they could win.


@Any Mods: Im gonna get scans before you take this as flamebaiting and ban me


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2008)

Buu isn't that durable, he just has insane regen. Hulk's durability shits on his.

And what flamebaiting are you talking about?


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Buu isn't that durable, he just has insane regen. Hulk's durability shits on his.
> 
> And what flamebaiting are you talking about?



Things i say are usually taken out of context....and is called flamebaiting.
Buu is durable not like the Hulk but Buu can tank alot before he gets ripped to shreds and regens


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Things i say are usually taken out of context....and is called flamebaiting.
> Buu is durable not like the Hulk but Buu can tank alot before he gets ripped to shreds and regens



Its when you say retarded stuff like Sentry >>> SMP, Doomsday, and The Stranger.


----------



## azngamer87 (May 31, 2008)

Goku or cell can takes this alone. All they have to do is IT hulk to another planet and just leave him there. While hulk goes crazy on the planet population, goku or cell IT back to earth. Then they could use the dragon ball to bring all the people that hulk kills on that planet back to life on earth.


----------



## Ax_ (May 31, 2008)

azngamer87 said:


> Goku or cell can takes this alone. All they have to do is IT hulk to another planet and just leave him there. While hulk goes crazy on the planet population, goku or cell IT back to earth. Then they could use the dragon ball to bring all the people that hulk kills on that planet back to life on earth.



...its not a good idea to leave Hulk alone and let him continue to get angry...


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Cell could do this to Hulk


----------



## azngamer87 (May 31, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> ...its not a good idea to leave Hulk alone and let him continue to get angry...



How is the hulk going to get more angry after he kills every body on the planet? After every one dies, hulk would have no one that could threaten him so he would get less angry.


----------



## Ax_ (May 31, 2008)

azngamer87 said:


> How is the hulk going to get more angry after he kills every body on the planet? After every one dies, hulk would have no one that could threaten him so he would get less angry.



Those aren't the ones he wants to kill here, though.
He wants DBZverse to die.

And, if nothing else, he could just kill one planet, fly around in the universe until he gets to another planet, and continue to do so...
I mean, how could DBZverse stop him?
Sooner or later, he will get to either Earth or Namek.


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Kid Buu touches Hulk and teleports both of them to the sun. They both die, threat ended


----------



## atom (May 31, 2008)

Kid Buu absorbs Ghurd. Timestop forever.

Thread Ended.


----------



## potential (May 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Kid Buu absorbs Ghurd. Timestop forever.
> 
> Thread Ended.



That would be an insane combo... That would surley win it.


----------



## Pencil (May 31, 2008)

Phase 1: Boo destroys the planet
Phase 2: Boo through parts of himself at Hulk who's fleeting in cosmos
Phase 3: Eventually Hulk will get absorbed or turn into Bruce Banner


----------



## Aokiji (May 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Kid Buu absorbs Ghurd. Timestop forever.
> 
> Thread Ended.



 Epic combo found.


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Kid Buu absorbs Ghurd. Timestop forever.
> 
> Thread Ended.



He would also be EXTREMELY WEAKER and none of his attacks would hurt the hulk. If Buu absorbs weak people he gets weaker


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 31, 2008)

Hmmmm, losing a bit of power, or gaining the ability to freeze time indefinetly whenever he pleases.
Such a difficult choice.


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Well Guildo has to hold his breath to stop time....but Buu doesnt need to breathe 
Cell is ennuf to kill Hulk. He can regen aswell as Hulk and is faster


----------



## Basilikos (May 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Kid Buu absorbs Ghurd. Timestop forever.
> 
> Thread Ended.


Looks like DBZverse takes this with ease then. I never would have thought of that.


----------



## atom (May 31, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> He would also be EXTREMELY WEAKER and none of his attacks would hurt the hulk. If Buu absorbs weak people he gets weaker



This is false.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

Explain why Buu was weaker when he absorbed Dai Kia and was weaker when Gotenks Difussed and he was left with Piccolo?
Goku was confident he could easily beat Piccolo-Buu but he was scared of Super Buu 
If Buu absorbs someone weak he gets weaker


----------



## atom (Jun 1, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Explain why Buu was weaker when he absorbed Dai Kia and was weaker when Gotenks Difussed and he was left with Piccolo?
> Goku was confident he could easily beat Piccolo-Buu but he was scared of Super Buu
> If Buu absorbs someone weak he gets weaker


What you are saying is obviously false.

Goku was already capable of beating Super Buu. Super Buu (Gotenks) was too powerful, but once they defused, Super Buu's strength was more or less back to the strength of normal Super Buu. Hence why Buu knew this and promptly absorbed Gohan. Because he knew he'd get his ass kicked.

As for Dai Kai. There was no indication that he was actually weaker.

Fact is. 

Kid Buu is base Buu.
Evil Buu absorbed the weaker Fat Buu and became Super Buu
Super Buu absorbed Gotenks and Piccolo and became stronger, lose Gotenks and became weaker.
Super Buu lost Fat Boo and became Kid Buu. (Original self).


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

Sonic said:


> What you are saying is obviously false.
> 
> Goku was already capable of beating Super Buu. Super Buu (Gotenks) was too powerful, but once they defused, Super Buu's strength was more or less back to the strength of normal Super Buu. Hence why Buu knew this and promptly absorbed Gohan. Because he knew he'd get his ass kicked.
> 
> ...



Goku SAID he couldnt defeat Super Buu....he also SAID he had no chance against Buutenks.....he SAID that he would easily defeat Piccolo-Buu.
Buu absorbed Gohan because he was already in his Piccolo Buu form not because of Goku.

This is how Goku's most powerful form compares to the Buu's
Kid Buu = SS3 Goku
Fat Buu <= SS3 Goku
Super Buu > SS3 Goku
Buutenks >>>>> SS3 Goku
Piccolo Buu << SS3 Goku
Gohan Buu >>>>>(infinite>>>)>>> SS3 Goku


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 1, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Goku SAID he couldnt defeat Super Buu....he also SAID he had no chance against Buutenks.....he SAID that he would easily defeat Piccolo-Buu.
> Buu absorbed Gohan because he was already in his Piccolo Buu form not because of Goku.
> 
> This is how Goku's most powerful form compares to the Buu's
> ...



He said defeating Picobuu would be easy for Gohan, IIRC.


----------



## atom (Jun 1, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Goku SAID he couldnt defeat Super Buu....he also SAID he had no chance against Buutenks.....he SAID that he would easily defeat Piccolo-Buu.
> Buu absorbed Gohan because he was already in his Piccolo Buu form not because of Goku.
> 
> This is how Goku's most powerful form compares to the Buu's
> ...


No

Goku SSJ3 > Fat Buu
Gotenks SSJ3 = Goku SSJ3
Gotenks SSJ3 >= Super Buu
Goku SSJ3 >= Super Buu
Buutenks >> Goku SSJ3


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 1, 2008)

Sonic said:


> No
> 
> Goku SSJ3 > Fat Buu
> Gotenks SSJ3 = Goku SSJ3
> ...



Say that again and I'll disprove you.


----------



## atom (Jun 1, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Say that again and I'll disprove you.


Goku SSJ3 is as strong as Gotenks SSJ3 so Goku can beat Super Buu too. Unless Gotenks isn't as strong as Super Buu.

Even if you're right.

Kid Buu (even if weaker) and unlimited timestop will beat War Hulk.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 1, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Kid Buu absorbs Ghurd. Timestop forever.
> 
> Thread Ended.




If that was a valid form of victory then Super Sonic can beat anyone below nigh omnipotent.  You'll need more than just a perma-timestop.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Goku SSJ3 is as strong as Gotenks SSJ3 so Goku can beat Super Buu too. Unless Gotenks isn't as strong as Super Buu.




SSJ3 Gotenks is stronger than SSJ3 Goku. I'm pretty sure Goku even said that SSJ Gotenks was stronger than he was at SSJ3(unless I'm just remembering that part wrong since it's been well over 3 years since I last read DB).


----------



## atom (Jun 1, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> If that was a valid form of victory then Super Sonic can beat anyone below nigh omnipotent.  You'll need more than just a perma-timestop.


Except even a basic reality warper can bypass time stop. War Hulk cannot. 

The end.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

Goku said Gotenks is even stronger warrior than him......he also said Gotenks has taken the SS3 trasformation even further than he ever could.
SS3 Gotenks>>>SS3 Goku
Superbuu>>>Kid Buu
Kid Buu = SS3 Goku
Do the math


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Goku kamehameha's him to the sun. Hulk cannot dodge a kamehameha. And dont say a kamehameha wont do shit because Cyclops full powered beam peeled Hulks skin off. Kamehameha>>>>>>>>(infinite>>>)>>>Cyclops full powered blast.
> Hulk loses.
> Most of the Z fighter are much faster than Hulk so they wont get hit.....but their physical attacks might not do much harm. Ki beams win it tho.
> 
> @SMP: You cant wish for the Dragon to kill a person.



Can a Kamehameha go that far out in space?


----------



## Pencil (Jun 1, 2008)

Ssj3 Gotenks > Ssj Gotenks (post RoTaS) > Ssj3 Goku > Ssj Gotenks (pre-RoTaS)


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 1, 2008)

Also Kid buu>Ssj3 Goku.


----------



## Pencil (Jun 1, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Also Kid buu>Ssj3 Goku.


Actually:
FpSsj3 Goku > Kid Buu - Vegeta said that if he used full power he'd win in an instant.
Ssj3 Goku = Kid Buu


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

Pencil said:


> Actually:
> FpSsj3 Goku > Kid Buu - Vegeta said that if he used full power he'd win in an instant.
> Ssj3 Goku = Kid Buu



Yeah where was that in the manga again? Because I sure as hell don't remember that, this is probably something from the anime your claiming from then.


----------



## atom (Jun 1, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Goku said Gotenks is even stronger warrior than him......he also said Gotenks has taken the SS3 trasformation even further than he ever could.
> SS3 Gotenks>>>SS3 Goku
> Superbuu>>>Kid Buu
> Kid Buu = SS3 Goku
> Do the math


When did he say that? Goku never even saw SSJ3 Gotenks IIRC.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2008)

Sonic said:


> When did he say that? Goku never even saw SSJ3 Gotenks IIRC.


I thought it was when they were watching the fight from Supreme Kai's world

Its been a while so i dont remember exactly, but im pretty sure Goku did say something like that(couldve have been anime though)


----------



## Pencil (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Yeah where was that in the manga again? Because I sure as hell don't remember that, this is probably something from the anime your claiming from then.


Just before Vegeta was about to buy Goku some time, so that he could power-up and defeat Kid Buu.
Read the manga.


----------



## TonyG416 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> He would also be EXTREMELY WEAKER and none of his attacks would hurt the hulk. If Buu absorbs weak people he gets weaker




buu could just than absorb other strong people to gain the power back ( plus some, and even if the person would regularly say "hell no" to being absorb, buu could just time stop and take them by force.)


----------



## potential (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Yeah where was that in the manga again? Because I sure as hell don't remember that, this is probably something from the anime your claiming from then.



Vegeta did say it. I dont feel like diggin up the scan though.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm no expert on Marvel but I've got pretty good knowledge of the Dragonball verse.

Correct me if i'm wrong but how could someone honestly compare Cyclops visor's level of damage against Hulk with a full blast SSj3 kamehameha attack?

From what I've seen Cyclops beam is capable of busting builidings and maybe a bit more (I'm not sure exactly how much).

So even if the beam from cyclops just hurts the hulk enough to piss him off and rip the top layer of skin off it's still damage.

So I can't help but think that if Hulk gets hit by a blast that is hundreds of times stronger than the visor shot (kamehameha), he would be annilated the second it hits him dead on.

his regeneration may be good but I doubt it's THAT Durable


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

^^Exactly. A kamehameha wave is extremely powerful. If Hulk cant regen his head this will happen.




WWH hasnt taken anything of this strength....he was downed by 1 of Tony Starks satellites.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Ciclop's seven second visorless blow blew up a door designed wo withstand pretty much point blank apocalipse 

Meaningless though, thunderclap>ssj.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

Prove it 
I want some FEETZ


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Hulk is constantly irradiating Gamma energy, wich gives cancer.
Sjj are able to get cancer
He thunderclaps emmitting gamma energy
Boo is vaporized
DBZ verse dies of Cancer


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Hulk is constantly irradiating Gamma energy, wich gives cancer.
> Sjj are able to get cancer
> He thunderclaps emmitting gamma energy
> Boo is vaporized
> DBZ verse dies of Cancer



1. Saiyans wont get full blown cancer
2.Buu can regen then he will gain Hulk-like powers.....thanks Hulk
Hulk dies to Buu-Hulk


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 1, 2008)

If a Ssj cought a viruse why not full blow cancer?


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

Because Saiyans are monkeys they can only contract AIDS


----------



## potential (Jun 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Ciclop's seven second visorless blow blew up a door designed wo withstand pretty much point blank apocalipse
> 
> Meaningless though, thunderclap>ssj.



No.Goku's kamaeha wave at ssj3 is stronger than the blast kid buu used to destroy the earth. That blast was strong enough to blow up the earth  as stated by goku. After that Kid Buu made an even stronger blast casually that was at least twice as big. So im pretty sure a focuesed kameha wave is double to triple its strength.

Also, what the hell is stopping goku from spirit bombing hulk to hell.?


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> If a Ssj cought a viruse why not full blow cancer?



Hey... guess we finally found something useful the dragon can do.

he could cure the dbz verses Cancer 

So they learn their lesson and never go near enough to the hulk to catch cancer again.

They finish him off with Long ranged Ki blasts.

And by the way,has everyone forgotten that bulma is also a genius scientist?

if they have some information on Banner and hulk couldn't she just make an invention that will force him to turn back into a human since it was science that made the guy what he is in the first place?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 1, 2008)

WWH stomps.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 1, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> WWH stomps.



How exactly? 

Please explain your reasoning instead of making such a vague statement.

I just don't see how you could expect the Hulk to keep up with Dragonball earth characters speed.

i'm sure that after a while they're going to realize they can't hurt him physically and then they're going to pull out their long range methods.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2008)

Except long range methods dont do anything to him


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 1, 2008)

potential said:


> Also, what the hell is stopping goku from spirit bombing hulk to hell.?


Thunderclap to the planet


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

WWH couldnt even destroy the east coast. Any planet buster wins. Shit WWH got koed by Tony Starks satelite which cant even destroy a mountain. Krillin wins


----------



## potential (Jun 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Except long range methods dont do anything to him



-snip- Show me a scan of wwh hulk tanking something comparable to a full power kamehmeha from Goku. Good luck finding the impossible


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2008)

potential said:


> -snip- Show me a scan of wwh hulk tanking something comparable to a full power kamehmeha from Goku. Good luck finding the impossible


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 2, 2008)

that's not WWH.  that's a weaker version.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2008)

So I guess if someone uses Goku from the end of the manga, that means he's only allowed feats from the last chapter of the manga?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2008)

I love threads like this. I really really do.

It literally separates the chaff from the wheat. 

So many people are just spewing out feats they saw from some guy who posted a scan ages ago. Never mind the context or whatever, I SAW BIG NUMBERS AND LONG WORDS SO THAT MUST BE IMPRESSIVE

I dunno


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 2, 2008)

EM it sounds like Hyperbole....the guy is a villain he could be lying. How trustworthy is he.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 2, 2008)

Testrun said:


> Thunderclap to the planet



Which still likely would not kill beings like cell, frieza, and buu since they don't need air to survive.

since this is the entire dbz verse against hulk the other galaxies could give cell the power for a spirit bomb while frieza and buu distract hulk.

Cell throws the spirit bomb, frieza a death ball, and buu his large ass planet destroying ball.

I just don't think hulk could deal with all of them at once.

And don't say that the spirit bomb is too slow to hit hulk because if a being like majin buu is able to be hit by it i'm sure hulk would do no better.

and if by some  miracle Hulk was able to catch them all and hold them back, he's still vulnerable and whats to stop them from using their leftover power to add extra leverage to the combined attack like goku did to the spiritbomb that killed Buu.



In my opinion thats realley not all that impessive 

Hell even a big enough meteor would be capable of knocking Earth out of it's orbit.

When it comes to power, I would say without a doubt.....

*Power to Destroy a planet >Power to knock it out of Orbit*

 Almost any baddie over Frieza's level of power would be capable of planet busting,so the kind of feat that you have shown I would expect
of Saiyan saga characters or maybe even below.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 2, 2008)

WWH gets koed by a laser beam that cant even destroy a mountain. Kamehameha kills WWH


----------



## Cochise (Jun 2, 2008)

DBZverse easily.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 2, 2008)

Lol at WWH as a matter of fact any Hulk soloing the DBverse


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> EM it sounds like Hyperbole....the guy is a villain he could be lying. How trustworthy is he.



Well considering he's a cosmic being that has many planetary - scale feats, I would say it's true.



gtw1983 said:


> In my opinion thats realley not all that impessive
> 
> Hell even a big enough meteor would be capable of knocking Earth out of it's orbit.
> 
> ...



Learn physics, please. Gravity is the major factor in both destroying a planet and pushing it out of orbit. In fact the latter takes significantly more energy, since you need to overcome the gravitational field of the sun and the centripetal force of the planet. Every major asteroid impact, in the earth's history, even the one that created the moon, left the orbit intact.

That said, I find your combined attack scenario rather plausible and likely to work.



The Sentry said:


> WWH gets koed by a laser beam that cant even destroy a mountain. Kamehameha kills WWH



Way to misrepresent everything deliberately. It's not like he was completely exhausted from the fight with Sentry, or that said laser was specifically designed to drain his gamma radiation and was not even meant to be a destructive attack at all, right?

You might as well say that since Goku was killed by a virus that can't destroy anything larger than cells at a time, anything capable of destroying something as small as a cell can kill him

Furthermore, the hypocrisy of DBZ fan logic is staggering.

Goku has never destroyed a planet.

Hell, only 3 people in the entire manga ever have: Frieza, Cell, and Kid Buu.

Yet you assume he can because he has fought against people who can. Why not apply the same logic from Hulk? Hulk has taken Gladiator's punches, and Gladiator destroyed a planet by punching it.

"But those punches he hit Hulk with weren't as strong!"

Yeah, I could easily say the same thing about _*EVERY*_ ki blast in DBZ that didn't destroy a moon or planet. Which is about 99.999999% of them.

Although I don't think Hulk can win against the entire verse. He just wouldn't be a pushover, that's all.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 3, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Well considering he's a cosmic being that has many planetary - scale feats, I would say it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EM...in DB its all about ki control, when Goku attacks he focus's his attack on a particular person, just like freeza focused his attackk on planet namek and Buu on planet earth. 
For example when Cell was fighting Gohan and he unleashed a beam....everyone acknowledged that if it hit it would destroy the earth.
Everyone Freeza level and upward can destroy a planet.

for example Aeigis and Tenebraus are Galactus's equals. Galactus can bust a planet....Aeigis and Tenebraus havent been shown to be able to bust one but it doesnt mean they cant.

EM just beacause someone can take an attack doesnt mean they can give the same damage. Say in the Gladiator/Hulk fight that Gladiator hit Hulk with the same force as he did when he destroyed da planet....does that mean Hulk can do the same?

Another Thing WWH biggest feat while unleashing his full power shook the east coast. Goku's 1st SS3 transformation destroyed islands, caused hurricanes and earthquakes worldwide


----------



## atom (Jun 3, 2008)

atom said:


> Kid Buu absorbs Ghurd. Timestop forever.
> 
> Thread Ended.


The thread should've ended here.


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Jun 3, 2008)

Gokue or Gohan uses Kienzan on hulk while hes distracted... that should do it... a full powered one should cut through hulks neck.   In this match if you can muster up enough energy to destroy a planet you can take the hulk.  He cant regenerate if there isnt anything of himself to regenerate.

As far as cannon, well how cannon will WWH be in a few years anyway?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> Gokue or Gohan uses Kienzan on hulk while hes distracted... that should do it... a full powered one should cut through hulks neck.   In this match if you can muster up enough energy to destroy a planet you can take the hulk.  He cant regenerate if there isnt anything of himself to regenerate.
> 
> *As far as cannon, well how cannon will WWH be in a few years anyway?*




Jeph Loeb is writing Hulk now so I'm guessing World War Hulk has already been forgotten


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 3, 2008)

How come his Marvel books suck, but his DC books are solid? Coincidence? Or is the DCverse less prone to such shittastic PIS?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2008)

Didio pays Loeb money to fuck up Marvel for him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> How come his Marvel books suck, but his DC books are solid? Coincidence? Or is the DCverse less prone to such shittastic PIS?





mystictrunks said:


> Didio pays Loeb money to fuck up Marvel for him.



mystictrunks said it all, I honestly believe that DC had him infiltrate Marvel. Every Marvel title he has written/worked on since going back there has been ruined


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 3, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> How come his Marvel books suck, but his DC books are solid? Coincidence? Or is the DCverse less prone to such shittastic PIS?



DC verse IS PIS....Villains never prosper. So if Batman beats....say Sinestro its expected


----------



## Antitard (Jun 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> DC verse IS PIS....Villains never prosper. So if Batman beats....say Sinestro its expected



Not remotely close to being as bad as Reed beating Abraxas.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

Or Ultimates 3


----------



## superbatman86 (Jun 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> mystictrunks said it all, I honestly believe that DC had him infiltrate Marvel. Every Marvel title he has written/worked on since going back there has been ruined


he does write a good iceman though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 4, 2008)

superbatman86 said:


> he does write a good iceman though.



When did he write Iceman since he started back at Marvel?


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Antitard said:


> Not remotely close to being as bad as Reed beating Abraxas.



True!! Why the fuck would Galactus say....go ahead Reed he is yours


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> EM...in DB its all about ki control, when Goku attacks he focus's his attack on a particular person, just like freeza focused his attackk on planet namek and Buu on planet earth.
> For example when Cell was fighting Gohan and he unleashed a beam....everyone acknowledged that if it hit it would destroy the earth.



But it didn't hit the earth. Honestly, this argument has been debunked long ago. Three simple words: Conservation of energy.



> Everyone Freeza level and upward can destroy a planet.



Possibly, but you're missing the point of my analogy - that is you assume they can because they've fought people who can, so why not apply the same logic to Hulk?



> for example Aeigis and Tenebraus are Galactus's equals. Galactus can bust a planet....Aeigis and Tenebraus havent been shown to be able to bust one but it doesnt mean they cant.



Yeah, see above.



> EM just beacause someone can take an attack doesnt mean they can give the same damage. Say in the Gladiator/Hulk fight that Gladiator hit Hulk with the same force as he did when he destroyed da planet....does that mean Hulk can do the same?



Considering his punches hurt Gladiator just as much, then yeah. Of course then there are all of his other crazy strength feats.



> Another Thing WWH biggest feat while unleashing his full power shook the east coast.



Actually he was only preparing to unleash his full power, he hadn't done so yet. He never actually got the chance to.



> Goku's 1st SS3 transformation destroyed islands, caused hurricanes and earthquakes worldwide



First of all, that was filler. Second of all, that was ki, not physical power. Third of all, that never happened again during a transformation - so I might as well use some one - time feat from Hulk that trumps everything else. Fourth of all, actually nearly sinking the entire east coast into the sea is a lot more seismic power than even the filler transformation sequence.



> Gokue or Gohan uses Kienzan on hulk while hes distracted... that should do it... a full powered one should cut through hulks neck. In this match if you can muster up enough energy to destroy a planet you can take the hulk. He cant regenerate if there isnt anything of himself to regenerate.



Wait, cutting off his head means there won't be anything left to regenerate?


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2008)

No blowing his ass to dust with a fullpowered SSJ3 Kamehameha should.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry, but his durability feats say no.

He still loses against the whole verse, don't get me wrong, but it won't be easy.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeh Buu...turns Hulk into chocolate and eats him. Easy as pie


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2008)

Except Hulk has resisted transmutation before.

Stop trolling.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Scans please!!!.

Another case would be Buu entering Hulks body and expanding until Hulk blows up, then destroy every single cell of Hulks using ki


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2008)

He's never shown the ability to do that.

Anyway the scans expired in the thread but they're in Incredibly Hulk #262, #266, 363, Incredibly Hulk annual #5


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 4, 2008)

I found this thread somewhat funny when The Sentry came around.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> He's never shown the ability to do that.
> 
> Anyway the scans expired in the thread but they're in Incredibly Hulk #262, #266, 363, Incredibly Hulk annual #5



Yes he did it against Vegito


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 4, 2008)

> He's never shown the ability to do that.



Actually, Super Boo uses the technique on one of the thugs who shoots his dog, and causes him to expand so much he explodes.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 5, 2008)

> *Learn physics, please. Gravity is the major factor in both destroying a planet and pushing it out of orbit. In fact the latter takes significantly more energy, since you need to overcome the gravitational field of the sun and the centripetal force of the planet. Every major asteroid impact, in the earth's history, even the one that created the moon, left the orbit intact.
> 
> That said, I find your combined attack scenario rather plausible and likely to work.*



It's true I'm no Expert on Physics, but I do have a question related to the Scan of Hulks feat from Above.

It seems that he is using an electrical energy based attack to attempt beat Hulk and knock the earth off it's orbit right?

but wouldn't that give him an unfair advantage in comparison to DBZ since an attack that possibly might interfere with the planets electromagnetic field would make it much easier to knock out of orbit anyway?

It would require a lot more force for a DBZ character to do the same since their attacks are just Ki and not Elecrical based am I right?

That would make the guy a whole lot stronger looking than he really is and that is why it was probably used for the purpose of this argument.

As to the law of physics, sometimes it just doesn't seem right to me.

It seems to me that if a Huge meteor did come and collide with the earth it would be a lot more likely that it would lose it's orbit and be hurled into space before it simply exploded like physics claim.




*



			Furthermore, the hypocrisy of DBZ fan logic is staggering.

Goku has never destroyed a planet.

Hell, only 3 people in the entire manga ever have: Frieza, Cell, and Kid Buu
		
Click to expand...

*.

I think every character above Frieza's level of power could blow up a planet if they wanted too.

It's just that they don't want to for reasons which i will answer below.

*



			Yet you assume he can because he has fought against people who can. Why not apply the same logic from Hulk? Hulk has taken Gladiator's punches, and Gladiator destroyed a planet by punching it.
		
Click to expand...

*
Noone is claiming that the Hulk couldn't take a punch.

I think we'll all admit that if Goku or the others tried to go fist to fist with hulk he would pretty much be immovable like Brolli and one hit would end them.

But thats why they should beat him with a speedblitz and use long range Ki attacks to win.

*



			Yeah, I could easily say the same thing about EVERY ki blast in DBZ that didn't destroy a moon or planet. Which is about 99.999999% of them.
		
Click to expand...

*
The only reason those blasts don't blow up the earth is because the characters aren't really that serious.

Everytime a DBZ villian gets down to business and fires off an attack they are always screaming (Heroes) about how they're about to destroy the earth.

And the only reason Cell,Frieza,and Buu were the only to annilate planets is the simple fact that they were the only villians capable of surviving in space without air.

Other baddies only avoided this because they would have died if they had went through with an attack and blew the planet up.


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2008)

Antitard said:


> Not remotely close to being as bad as Reed beating Abraxas.



Reed beat him with the UN, I'm not seeing the problem...


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 5, 2008)

The problem is Galactus handed a lower life form the UN and said "go kick his ass for me".


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2008)

And that is PIS how?


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 5, 2008)

Galactus would do it himself


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2008)

Yea, Reed beating Abraxas with UN is not PIS.

But it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm not going to copy - and - paste the rant on how much trouble I went through to get all of these scans, if you want to read it, go to the WWH vs. Bleach thread.



The Sentry said:


> Yes he did it against Vegito



Filler.



Cell said:


> Actually, Super Boo uses the technique on one of the thugs who shoots his dog, and causes him to expand so much he explodes.



Normal humans. Hardly comparable.

Besides, going inside the Hulk's body is not exactly a very good idea.

Look what happens to Vision when he tries to phase inside of the Hulk's body:






gtw1983 said:


> It's true I'm no Expert on Physics, but I do have a question related to the Scan of Hulks feat from Above.
> 
> It seems that he is using an electrical energy based attack to attempt beat Hulk and knock the earth off it's orbit right?



It was some kind of dimensional energy - cosmic stuff. It just looked like electricity.



> but wouldn't that give him an unfair advantage in comparison to DBZ since an attack that possibly might interfere with the planets electromagnetic field would make it much easier to knock out of orbit anyway?
> 
> It would require a lot more force for a DBZ character to do the same since their attacks are just Ki and not Elecrical based am I right?



No. The earth's magnetic field is not anywhere near strong enough to significantly impact its orbit. Scientists have created stronger magnetic fields in laboratories.



> That would make the guy a whole lot stronger looking than he really is and that is why it was probably used for the purpose of this argument.



The Stranger is a cosmic being. Not as strong as Galactus, but above Skyfather level (stronger than Odin), and was once offered the position to be the 4th face on the Living Tribunal.



> As to the law of physics, sometimes it just doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> It seems to me that if a Huge meteor did come and collide with the earth it would be a lot more likely that it would lose it's orbit and be hurled into space before it simply exploded like physics claim.



Too bad that's not what the actual science says.





> I think every character above Frieza's level of power could blow up a planet if they wanted too.
> 
> It's just that they don't want to for reasons which i will answer below.




Yeah, yeah, yeah. The point is, why don't you apply this same logic to Marvel characters?



> Noone is claiming that the Hulk couldn't take a punch.
> 
> I think we'll all admit that if Goku or the others tried to go fist to fist with hulk he would pretty much be immovable like Brolli and one hit would end them.
> 
> But thats why they should beat him with a speedblitz and use long range Ki attacks to win.



Which might work eventually, but it wouldn't be easy.



> The only reason those blasts don't blow up the earth is because the characters aren't really that serious.
> 
> Everytime a DBZ villian gets down to business and fires off an attack they are always screaming (Heroes) about how they're about to destroy the earth.



Yes, that does happen, but only during certain circumstances, usually after a period of charging up. Nobody makes such a big deal about the generic ki blasts they fire most of the time.



> And the only reason Cell,Frieza,and Buu were the only to annilate planets is the simple fact that they were the only villians capable of surviving in space without air.
> 
> Other baddies only avoided this because they would have died if they had went through with an attack and blew the planet up.



So apply this same logic to Marvel characters.

There's this guy, Vector, who has the power to repel matter via a form of telekinesis. His powers are so strong that he can repel spacetime itself and rip apart reality, and is easily a planetbuster (both by statements and the feat of holding back the mass of an entire planet). The Hulk has simply waded through his attacks and beaten him multiple times.

Scans:










BTW, scans of the Hulk resisting transmutation (since Sentry asked for them):


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2008)

Radiation won't hurt Buu.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 6, 2008)

When did I say it would?

BTW, you do know that any kind of energy travelling through vacuum without a medium is radiation. So if you mean in terms of messing up his cells and giving him cancer or something, then probably not, but if you mean in terms of a huge amount blasting him and disintegrating him, then yes it would.

Hulk doesn't shoot radiation (just admits it ambiently though), so I don't see your point.


----------



## DanteShadow100 (Jun 7, 2008)

*This is how the Hulk loses to people in DBZ*

Everyone from DBZ goes looking for the dragon balls.
Then they summon Shenron, before the Hulk finds out what they are doing because remember everyone, the Hulk is super strong, but not so super-intelligent. Thats his counter-part Bruce Banner. Then they wish that The Hulk never become the Hulk so that he turns back into Bruce Banner, then Goku Kamehameha's him right in the face, so that Bruce Banner is dead.
Either that or Devilman, a character from DBZ who can make anyone with anger or evil in his heart die instantly by making their anger or hate grow larger and larger in their heart until their hearts explode, killing the person instantly.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 7, 2008)

Read the thread the Dragon can't affect anyone that is stronger than itself.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 7, 2008)

If I recall correctly, King Piccolo was stronger than the dragon, and if I recall correctly the dragon restored Super Saiyan 2 Goku's energy, thus he can affect being stronger than him.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 7, 2008)

I meant things like kill or change the person.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 7, 2008)

No Superman-Prime the Dragon cant kill because it is against the rules....that is the only reason


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 7, 2008)

Nor could it turn 18 human also the name is Kal-El.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok Superman-Prime...but it revived Goku's energy, and it revives people.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah but it can't really mess people up AFF.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 7, 2008)

Beacause Kami didnt make it that way. Read the manga Superman-Prime.
The dragon cant kill because it is not allowed


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 8, 2008)

Still couldn't turn 18 human also you were going by fillers read the manga AFF.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 8, 2008)

I didnt say he could Super-Man prime.....turning 18 a robot into a human would be reality warping


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

You mean Superman-Prime and Dragon still yet doing shit to the Hulk.


----------



## Batosaims (Jun 9, 2008)

wwh solos this easily

dbz characters are nothing


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

Well nothing compared to marvel and dc of course.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

If Cyclops blast can hurt the Hulk then DBZ's ki attacks definetly can to,he would meat Broly's fate and be blasted into the sun.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

Canon proof that the beam can go all the way up to the sun?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Canon proof that the beam can go all the way up to the sun?



Piccolo's weak two finger beam goes to the Moon in a matter of sec lol


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

Any one from at least Freeza saga onwards can beat WWH. Shit WWH only managed to wreck a staduim and break windows. Goku and Vegeta is the saiyan saga rearranged a whole mountain range.

Master Roshi's casual Kamehameha destroyed THE MOON. Master Roshi speed blitz and wins


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah in DBZ the strength comes from ki,heck Piccolo trained with fucking pyramids like toys only with the power of ki,so did Goku.That was the Saiyan saga,any of those pyramids weights probably around  6000000 tones.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Piccolo's weak two finger beam goes to the Moon in a matter of sec lol



You have not clue how long that thing took to get there plus it wasn't a finger beam.




The Sentry said:


> Any one from at least Freeza saga onwards can beat WWH. Shit WWH only managed to wreck a staduim and break windows. Goku and Vegeta is the saiyan saga rearranged a whole mountain range.
> 
> Master Roshi's casual Kamehameha destroyed THE MOON. Master Roshi speed blitz and wins



Now you're really trolling.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> You have not clue how long that thing took to get there plus it wasn't a finger beam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read my post above in DBZ the guys may be weaker then WWH in pure body strength but the power of their ki is insane and Hulk doesent have any energy manipulation to shield himself geting blasted outta space.
Piccolo's beam destroyed the moon in an instant.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Read my post above in DBZ the guys may be weaker then WWH in pure body strength but the power of their ki is insane and Hulk doesent have any energy manipulation to shield himself geting blasted outta space.
> Piccolo's beam destroyed the moon in an instant.



It appeared instant in the anime but I can't say it wasn't fast.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> It appeared instant in the anime but I can't say it wasn't fast.



The light needs more then a sec to go to the moon :/


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> It appeared instant in the anime but I can't say it wasn't fast.



In the manga it happened in 1 panel. Manga is cannon right


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> The light needs more then a sec to go to the moon :/



Light travels 186,000 miles per second the distance from the Earth to the moon is 238,897 miles:/


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Light travels 186,000 miles per second the distance from the Earth to the moon is 238,897 miles:/



I was saying it was around the sec  I don't think the Hulk can do much against multiple people who use telekinesis and such abilities,his strength and durability wont help


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> It appeared instant in the anime but I can't say it wasn't fast.



In the manga it happened in 1 panel. Manga is cannon right


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hulk ftw!!!


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

Where did it say 29 minutes? It gives no time. Scans please

Freeza casually opes a rift through namek whicj is 3times the size of earth
(Closeup)
(Closeup)
(Closeup)
(Closeup)
Master Roshi does somethin BB scream can do.....WWH would die if BB scream at him
(Closeup)
(Closeup)
(Closeup)

Buu's scream breaks dimensions
(Closeup)
(Closeup)
(Closeup)


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> So did Gotenk's speed feat which really happened in 29 minutes.



You are forgeting that SSJ3 Goku's powerup shaked the whole planet alone,Hulk can't protect himself from being controled with ki from someone like Frieza who can breath in space and send Hulk in the sun if he wanted.I don't recall the Hulk having magically telekenetic powers cause thats the only way he can protect himself :/ In a pure bralw no one could beat him probably.
The Hulk's bigest lifting strength feat is over 50 000-100 000 tones and i already explained that Piccolo was lifting the same weight with his mind causing an earthquake.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Where did it say 29 minutes? It gives no time. Scans please
> 
> Freeza casually opes a rift through namek whicj is 3times the size of earth
> (Closeup)
> ...



It took him one minute to get to buu's place plus I think Namek was state to be 2 times the size of earth in the anime.




wiesmann said:


> You are forgeting that SSJ3 Goku's powerup shaked the whole planet alone,Hulk can't protect himself from being controled with ki from someone like Frieza who can breath in space and send Hulk in the sun if he wanted.I don't recall the Hulk having magically telekenetic powers cause thats the only way he can protect himself :/ In a pure bralw no one could beat him probably.
> The Hulk's bigest lifting strength feat is over 50 000-100 000 tones and i already explained that Piccolo was lifting the same weight with his mind causing an earthquake.



The SSJ3 thing was mostly filler read other post plus the Hulk left a billion ton mountain in SW plus show me a scan of Piccole doing that.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> You are forgeting that SSJ3 Goku's powerup shaked the whole planet alone,Hulk can't protect himself from being controled with ki from someone like Frieza who can breath in space and send Hulk in the sun if he wanted.I don't recall the Hulk having magically telekenetic powers cause thats the only way he can protect himself :/ In a pure bralw no one could beat him probably.
> The Hulk's bigest lifting strength feat is over 50 000-100 000 tones and i already explained that Piccolo was lifting the same weight with his mind causing an earthquake.



Hulk didnt lift that much...he braced it


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> It took him one minute to get to buu's place plus I think Namek was state to be 2 times the size of earth in the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scans that the Hulk lifts bilion tons,i know that the Hulk can smash a planet but not lift it lol.Thats two different things for instance Sakura from Naruto can punch craters in the ground due to chakra/concentration in the fist and still i could probably benchpress more then her  The same thing with the Hulk his body is harder then steel for sure,thats why the huge impact.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

I edited my post.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> It took him one minute to get to buu's place plus I think Namek was state to be 2 times the size of earth in the anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Akatsuki again xD

The guys after the Frieza saga had PL's over 1000 000,you can think of what they could do with their ki.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Akatsuki again xD



Manga scan.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Manga scan.



Im done until you show me where Hulk can lift bilion tons lol :amazed


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

Fat Buu's casual Kamehameha destroyed 1/10 of the world population. 
WWH exerting his full strength shook the east coast.







Babidi knows this because at the time he was telepathically connected to every single being on earth but The Z fighters


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 9, 2008)

People say that the Hulk is resistant to transmutation but not magic like in DBZ,then magic doesent follow normal logic even if Hulk resists Strange's powers thats not like resisting being turned into candy.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

Vegeta and Trunks fight in 100x earths gravity with lightning speed. Hulk wouldnt even move.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Im done until you show me where Hulk can lift bilion tons lol :amazed


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 9, 2008)

vegta wasn't even super sayian...


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

He didnt lift it.....HE BRACED IT. STOP LYING


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> People say that the Hulk is resistant to transmutation but not magic like in DBZ,then magic doesent follow normal logic even if Hulk resists Strange's powers thats not like resisting being turned into candy.



Marvel>DBZ plain and simple.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 10, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Marvel>DBZ plain and simple.



Yes but this battle is WWH vs DBZ verse, not Marvel Vs DBZ.

Against every DBZ character Hulk would lose very badly in my eyes.

I know the Hulk is strong, but he's being blown up to ridiculous proportions in this thread.

Everytime someone asks how Hulk plans to take on everyone in DBZ Earth at once the answer is always he 'soloes the planet with a 'tunderclap'

even if he does destroy earth with a thunderclap, I've said before that there are still many guys who have been shown that can survive in space without air so thats not realley important.

And then he's still got to beat ever being in the universe on the physical plane before moving on and taking on the Gods and the afterlife.

Honestly I'm being lenient here.

In all seriousness I'd say they kill him before he even gets off Earth.


and like Sentry said the hulk is not lifting that weight, he's just holding it to keep it from  crushing the others.

some of us have already agreed that hulk is physically stronger than DBZ so that scan proves nothing.

If he hits them they will go down but I don't think that will happen.

he'll get speedblitzed and pummeled to nothing by energy waves.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow @ people using feats from other forms of the Hulk.

 WWH got knocked out by a Stark-Brand Satellite. He gets kamehameha'd/final flashed/ masenko'd/ hellzone grenaded to until he falls down.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 10, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Marvel>DBZ plain and simple.



That was the stupidest thing i have ever heard,most of the match ups Marvel or DC vs ???? are biased as hell lol


Again you prove nothing,i said before that the Hulk is resistant but show me a strengthfeat where he lifts something like that,thats right there isn't.And besides the weight of the mountain that is probably milion tons doesent go even on the Hulk,the whole weight is distributed over a large area so GTFO.If you remember in DBZ on Namek Vegeta split a fucking mountain into pieces with his strength,that doesent mean you can benchpress that weight.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 10, 2008)

It says a billion tons in the scan.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 10, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> It says a billion tons in the scan.



He doesent carry the whole weight of the mountain,it says the Hulk is under the mountain,and the mountain probably weights that much.
You didn't even read my post above.
.This thread is pointles cause you and i know very well that on these forums 90% of the people are biased with Marvel and DC.Superman prime OMFG....lol


----------



## Pencil (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually it says that the Hulk stands under the weight of a 150G tons, not that it's the weight of the mountain.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't think Hulk can take on the whole verse by himself to be honest but taking him down wouldn't be easy.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 10, 2008)

Pencil said:


> Actually it says that the Hulk stands under the weight of a 150G tons, not that it's the weight of the mountain.



Dont be ridiculous the Hulk never lifted that much,it says the Hulk is under 150G tons but anyone with half a brain knows that's the whole weight of the mountain and its being distributed evenly.Its different if you have to benchpress this weight.

Explain this  in the forum PLS:


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 10, 2008)

Do people even care that the Hulk from Secret Wars isn't WWH?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Do people even care that the Hulk from Secret Wars isn't WWH?



Still not one version of the Hulk can take down the whole verse lol


----------



## vagnard (Jun 10, 2008)

Roshi use Mafuba to trap Hulk into a bottle. XD


----------



## Dave (Jun 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Wow @ people using feats from other forms of the Hulk.
> 
> WWH got knocked out by a Stark-Brand Satellite. He gets kamehameha'd/final flashed/ masenko'd/ hellzone grenaded to until he falls down.



All Hulk's earlier feats can still be used, it's not like he is a different person.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 10, 2008)

Dave said:


> All Hulk's earlier feats can still be used, it's not like he is a different person.



It's a completely different form. If someone were to bring up Celestial or Grey Hulk feats I'm sure they'd be laughed at. but because someone uses a "normal" Hulk feat it's accepted even though WWH is a completely different persona.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 10, 2008)

WWH gets attacked simultaneously by planet busting attacks, while the DBZ characters stay out of his reach and dodge his attacks.

Lol thunderclap.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

WWH is much stronger than Grey Hulk, or any previous form (with the possible exception of War Hulk (Horseman of Apocalpyse)


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 11, 2008)

I can't believe this thread got to 11 pages O_O


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 11, 2008)

wiesmann still hasn't shown me that scan yet.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 11, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> wiesmann still hasn't shown me that scan yet.



You should ask the Sentry for the scans when he is unbanned  I don't know from where he takes them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2008)

Dave said:


> All Hulk's earlier feats can still be used, it's not like he is a different person.



Jeph Loeb disagrees


----------



## Apollo (Jun 12, 2008)

And the opposite of whatever Loeb says is the truth.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2008)

Apollo said:


> And the opposite of whatever Loeb says is the truth.



As long as it relates to Marvel though


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to necro this fucking thread

Seriously how fucking butthurt is heavy rasengan? Fucker negged me for something which was from a year ago not that i was wrong, Hulk shitstomps. If you fucking fanboy cant take it then boo hoo 

Your shitty powerless nep is staining my cp


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm gonna ignore your necro because your av/sig set is hot :ho


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> I have to necro this fucking thread
> 
> Seriously how fucking butthurt is heavy rasengan? Fucker negged me for something which was from a year ago not that i was wrong, Hulk shitstomps. If you fucking fanboy cant take it then boo hoo
> 
> Your shitty powerless nep is staining my cp



LOL, necroing a thread because sum1 negged rep you!? ROFL, and i am the one that is butthurt!? hahaha how pathetic if it was shitty and powerless then you wouldnt have bothered to necro a one year old thread but obviously someone is really insecure.

Yeah..Hulk shitstomps a DBZ entire verse and im a fanboy...ahahaha obviously 90 percent of the thread disagreed with you just like how I am.

You know there is a world outside of narutoforums, sorry if a NEG REP wounds your pride ahahahah


----------



## Hotcherie (Dec 17, 2009)

I think Hulk might solo. high tiers would give him trouble.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2009)

If i was butthurt i would have negged you long time ago which i wont do, you rep is too weak for me to retaliate anyway. I just wanted to know as to why you would neg someone because of something from a year ago 

I dont care for rep thats why i never neg no matter what and it a chore to even rep someone i just ignore it but your fanboyism is what got me here i have seen some of your posts and its all wanking DBZ


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2009)

Calm down Patty. Calm down.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2009)

Kenny you wanna finally piss me off by jumping on something you know isnt a big deal. You cant do it by yourself can you :ho


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> If i was butthurt i would have negged you long time ago which i wont do, you rep is too weak for me to retaliate anyway. I just wanted to know as to why you would neg someone because of something from a year ago
> 
> I dont care for rep thats why i never neg no matter what and it a chore to even rep someone i just ignore it but your fanboyism is what got me here i have seen some of your posts and its all wanking DBZ



It used to, not anymore. I dont know I was at the obd wiki and I came over this thread and to me it just seems ludicrous for Hulk to defeat the entire DBZ universe and you were wanking Hulk to the limit which is what lead me to the neg rep. You know I never used to neg rep either, I am quite new to the OBD but it seems like in the OBD EVERYONE loves to neg rep as opposed to other sections.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2009)

So you saw a wiki page which was bashing and taking the piss out of you then you saw this thread and decided to neg someone who had nothing to do with it? Who is acting butthurt now?

Well me i dont care about rep and yes rep here is pretty important to stamp the authority to the n00bs, thats why most n00bs have red bars. I was 50/50 back in the day but now i rarely visit the OBD


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> So you saw a wiki page which was bashing and taking the piss out of you then you saw this thread and decided to neg someone who had nothing to do with it? Who is acting butthurt now?
> 
> Well me i dont care about rep and yes rep here is pretty important to stamp the authority to the n00bs, thats why most n00bs have red bars. I was 50/50 back in the day but now i rarely visit the OBD



No actually I stated that I came across this thread from the OBD wiki, why would it piss me off and bash me...? I saw this thread and saw you wanking the Hulk with baseless points which is why I negged you and no one else.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2009)

Baseless claims funny you mention that, at that time period there was alot of WWH thread. the notorious ones being WWH vs Bleachverse so carrying on posting feats after feats when the whole first page was plagued with WWH threads, whats the point.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well WWH would win if he is fighting them on a one on one fight, I'm not sure if he can take all of them at once though.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 17, 2009)

Come to think of it, does heavy rasengan have a page on the wiki yet?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 17, 2009)

what if they wish that hulk calms down? if that doesnt work then I dont know what else


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 17, 2009)

The OP never said they knew anything about WWH, so yeah.... that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's not like they use the DB in combat anyways. I notice this is the DBZ-verse after the Freeza arc, and this means the DBZ-verse does not have all of their characters on their side. They might not kill him, but still able to knock him out (which I doubt). WWH should pull it off in my opinon.



> Come to think of it, does heavy rasengan have a page on the wiki yet?



Nope but you can make one if you want.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 17, 2009)

Goku IT's him to the afterlife and then teleports back? Seems kinda simple to me.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 17, 2009)

It is'nt simple for the fact Goku has to get near him which will end horribly.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 17, 2009)

Is WWH much faster than the hulk in the OBD wiki? If not, then Goku is faster than he is, (hypersonic vs massively hypersonic) and he can pull it off.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 17, 2009)

they could wish to trap him in a unhabitated planet at the other end of the universe


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 17, 2009)

The Dragonballs can't work on something stronger than them else Nappa and Vegeta could have just been wished away.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 17, 2009)

They can't _kill_ someone stronger than the dragon, but they can manipulate them nonetheless. The dragon could transport piccolo to namek, and the dragon could also transport vegeta, gohan etc from namek to earth in a single wish. All of these are much stronger than the dragon.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 17, 2009)

Why are people are mentioning the Dragon Balls? I mean it's not they used them in battle or anything, the cloest thing that they where used in battle was against Kid Buu. The rules said that Bloodlust is always on, and the Z figthers and villains will be too busy blasting Ki blast at him. If they do blow up the Planet then WWH will likely tank it.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 17, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Nope but you can make one if you want.



I'm considering it considering his annoying fanboy whining.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 17, 2009)

If earth is destroyed, the rest of the verse isn't and hulk is just floating in empty space. DBZ verse is the entire universe, after all. There's just no way, it's too vast.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 17, 2009)

jesus heavy why the hell would you do that?

secondly in direct combat it's a rape...

they should still be able to manage a knock out and bfr if they hit him all at once...and dragon wish him away

thats their only chance

unfortunately....the majority of the main cast is too retarded to think of this


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 17, 2009)

So its the whole DBZverse.
Are they all on the same Planet?
If the Earth gets busted Hulk floats in space like stated.
How would he get to Namek?
And there is still Heaven and Hell.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 17, 2009)

He just doesn't have the means to reach every corner of the verse, except the Kaio's and maaaybe Goku, nobody has these means in DBZ. So by definition he can't kill the whole verse even if he kills everything within range.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys, try reading the OP.



potential said:


> WWH is completely pissed off at DBZ verse. He is up againt every single fighter after frieza saga in DBZ. Even dende. Can hulk survive or does he turn Vegeta and Goku and the likes of kid buu and etc to waste.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 17, 2009)

This is after the Freeza saga, I'm not saying WWH would lose or anything but maybe Vegito along with the rest of the Z gang might win with a BFR or take him down with a full all attack at him at once.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Why are people are mentioning the Dragon Balls? I mean it's not they used them in battle or anything, the cloest thing that they where used in battle was against Kid Buu. The rules said that Bloodlust is always on, and the Z figthers and villains will be too busy blasting Ki blast at him. If they do blow up the Planet then WWH will likely tank it.



Yea I know... 

Look at this quote:



			
				fanboy said:
			
		

> Goku uses the dragonballs and says dragon make him(TTGL) my size so we can fight. then goku rapes.



`^is not amazing what people can say????

I have more epic quotes of the fanboy who said this.....


If you want I can share with you the amazing words of this dude....

He was also saying that Goku would defeat any comic verse alone and is the strongest anime ever.

But really I have lot of lol  quotes about this dude. I could even open a topic for all the amazing words.

@on topic.   Maybe hulk alone would lose... not sure I am not comic expert.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 17, 2009)

I still don't get why are people saying the Dragon Balls will be used in battle when they are never used in combat anyways. The Black Star Dragon Balls are not canon, and we have no idea on what they can do.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I'm considering it considering his annoying fanboy whining.



What annoying fanboy whining? Most DBZ fights I have admitted that the given Z character would lose....You thinking that making a wiki page on me as a solution is quite stupid in itself. I may have been biased when first coming to this section but I am not anymore and the more unbiased I get the more I realize how much wanking you actually do. Also why dont you try to at least contribute something to the topic if your gonna post.

Back on topic, lets not forget the Z fighters are massively hypersonic and can fly.... Gokus IT means that even if he close to Hulk, Hulk will not be able to do anything to him. WWH wasnt that impressive in my opinion, if a small scale battle with the sentry got him completely weakened then I dont think he has much of a chance against the entire verse. 
I think Vegito and Buu could both take this alone but aside from that how many final flash like blasts could Hulk take before getting vaporized? 

Z fighters specialty is destroying highly durable beings with ki waves. If Buu,cell, Vegito, Gotenks and Mystic Gohan unleash powerful Ki waves and control it like Vegeta did with his final flash then I doubt Hulk will be able to survive. Everytime he tries to jump he will be knocked back down to the ground followed by multiple powerful ki waves. Even if we take vegito out of the picture and put SSJ3 Goku and SSJ2 Vegeta, it still wouldnt make a difference. Buu and Gokus IT makes it IMPOSSIBLE for Hulk to land a hit. Also dont forget about the senzu beans.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 17, 2009)

All together, if they pool all of their rescources, they have a chance. a small one, but still a chance.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> they could wish to trap him in a unhabitated planet at the other end of the universe



With banner's brains, he'dd find a way to came back


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2009)

DBZ should win this by combining all their efforts into one attack and just wish him away.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder what Hulks thunderclaps would do to himself? If buu thunder clapped him would that deal substantial damage?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 17, 2009)

A thunderclap from buu should be rather powerful, but it would be far less affective than his normal moves.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> A thunderclap from buu should be rather powerful, but it would be far less affective than his normal moves.



but Buu is able to mimic any move, so if he see's Hulk thunderclapping, then he can use a thunderclap as powerful as Hulks right?


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 17, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> A thunderclap from buu should be rather powerful, but it would be far less affective than his normal moves.



yea.... pretty much

It is not the same if a 4 years old kid throws  to your face a baseball ball that
if some pro throws it to your face.

(not saying buu is a  4 years old kid, simply Hulk is stronger)

Anyway I thinkg that DBZ verse wins. Maybe in one vs one hulk wins. But I doubt if he goes against all dbz verse.

Goku could use the most powerful spirit bomb or something like that.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelUN89 said:


> yea.... pretty much
> 
> It is not the same if a 4 years old kid throws  to your face a baseball ball that
> if some pro throws it to your face.
> ...



but if the 4 year old boy had the ability to mimic any move he see's then im sure he could throw at the same force no?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> but if the 4 year old boy had the ability to mimic any move he see's then im sure he could throw at the same force no?



no because he never once demonstrated strength on hulks level

and thats all the thunder clap really is

a big ass omnidirectional shock wave produced by pure strength 

to varying levels..any brick can do a thunder clap

hell kingpins done one..

is that to say fisks thunderclap is as strong as hulks? hell fuck no obviously not

Buu's wont be the same level...probably wont hurt hulk the same way his will


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no because he never once demonstrated strength on hulks level
> 
> and thats all the thunder clap really is
> 
> ...



Yeah but all a kamehameha was, was a concentrated beam like all the rest just with a different name yet Buu mimicked his. 
I know what your saying a thunder clap is a thunder clap but I dont know Buus mimic is pretty broken.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> but if the 4 year old boy had the ability to mimic any move he see's then im sure he could throw at the same force no?



yea but the detail is that mimic does not include the magnitued.

For example ssj3 goku is stronger than fat buu.

Buu learned kameha in a blink of an eye.

But if their kamehas were clashing like in video games  xD. Goku's kameha would overcome buu's kameha.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelUN89 said:


> yea but the detail is that mimic does not include the magnitued.
> 
> For example ssj3 goku is stronger than fat buu.
> 
> ...



but say for example, ones ability is to create an energy ball that is capable of destroying a planet upon impact. Or, ones ability is to create a beam that can pierce such as a distructo disk, would buu not mimic them to their capabilities? It is like claiming that Buu can mimic Krillins distructo disk but his cannot pierce. I dont think Buus mimicing is limited or dependent on his own energy as he is a mystical being.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> but say for example, ones ability is to create an energy ball that is capable of destroying a planet upon impact. Or, ones ability is to create a beam that can pierce such as a distructo disk, would buu not mimic them to their capabilities? It is like claiming that Buu can mimic Krillins distructo disk but his cannot pierce. I dont think Buus mimicing is limited or dependent on his own energy as he is a mystical being.



I agree at certain point. But at the same time that would be a no limit fallacy.


Lets say that buu mimics... "galactus strongest attack".
He would only mimic a chibi version of galactus strongest attack.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelUN89 said:


> I agree at certain point. But at the same time that would be a no limit fallacy.
> 
> 
> Lets say that buu mimics... "galactus strongest attack".
> He would only mimic a chibi version of galactus strongest attack.




Yeah I understand what your saying, mimicing attacks of that caliber would be impossible for buu, theres just no way. Also another thing i was wondering, when Buu learned the IT, he teleported to the Kais planet, how did he know they would be there? Thats some weird shit and it was never explained.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah I understand what your saying, mimicing attacks of that caliber would be impossible for buu, theres just no way. Also another thing i was wondering, when Buu learned the IT, he teleported to the Kais planet, how did he know they would be there? Thats some weird shit and it was never explained.



If I am not wrong... goku and vegeta raised their ki. Buu noticed their ki and  teleported to Kais planet.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 18, 2009)

MichaelUN89 said:


> If I am not wrong... goku and vegeta raised their ki. Buu noticed their ki and  teleported to Kais planet.



I dont think so because when Gokus SSJ3 power was being sensed in the Kai world they were astounded because it is hard for ki to be sensed there and nor Vegeta or Goku were even super saiyan.

But back on topic what do you think about Buu transporting Hulk near the sun and letting him float there while he charges up a beam and blasts him into to the sun?


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 18, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I dont think so because when Gokus SSJ3 power was being sensed in the Kai world they were astounded because it is hard for ki to be sensed there and nor Vegeta or Goku were even super saiyan.
> 
> But back on topic what do you think about Buu transporting Hulk near the sun and letting him float there while he charges up a beam and blasts him into to the sun?



not sure. To be honest I have never read a comic in my life but "death of superman".

Anyway... I have seen some scans of hulk and wwh and he seems to have some pretty broken durability and endurance.Also not to mention that wwh has BB inteligence....  strenght  + plus durability + endurance + brain = a very good foe, even for dbz verse.

I am fan of dbz and but... since I do not know well hulk....  I can not give a  good final conlusion, argument  or point of view. Based in the info I have seen so far is that:

(my perspective)
many dbz warriors are  faster than Hulk
Hulk is   physically stronger than any dbz character.(and I must say that by far)
Hulk has great endurance
Hulk has good durability. (porbably as good as  cell's or buu's durability)
Dbz has ki blasts.
Hulk has thunder clap.




But as I said, with all dbz verse together vs hulk. In my personal opinion I doubt WWH can win.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 18, 2009)

MichaelUN89 said:


> not sure. To be honest I have never read a comic in my life but "death of superman".
> 
> Anyway... I have seen some scans of hulk and wwh and he seems to have some pretty broken durability and endurance.Also not to mention that wwh has BB inteligence....  strenght  + plus durability + endurance + brain = a very good foe, even for dbz verse.
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree with you, his stength is by far greater and I think his durability is far greater than cell's or Buus, his regeneration compared to Buus is debatable. I just think physical power and thunderclaps wont cut it against fighters like Buu. There is little Hulk can do in space as there is no gravity and he cannot fly. A large beam would surely hurl him into the sun which he obviously will not be able to survive, the sun's corona will vaporize him instantly.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 18, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah but all a kamehameha was, was a concentrated beam like all the rest just with a different name yet Buu mimicked his.
> I know what your saying a thunder clap is a thunder clap but I dont know Buus mimic is pretty broken.



he can mimic it just fine..like i said every one can pull off a thunder clap to varying degree's

most named characters have at one point or another

it's not an actual technique it;s just clapping your hands together real hard

it just depends on how strong you are...Fisks thunder claps only served to scare the piss out of normal dudes and fuck with DD's hearing (cause they where loud that man has big ass hands)

but he wouldn;t be capable of doing even one one billionth of Hulks thunder clap

Buu can do it

but it wont be as strong as hulks


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 18, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he can mimic it just fine..like i said every one can pull off a thunder clap to varying degree's
> 
> most named characters have at one point or another
> 
> ...



haha fisks actually dealt some damage? I always thought he was powerless. 

What do you think of the outcome of this battle immortal?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 18, 2009)

Heavy_rasengan teleporting hulk into a star would be a bad baaad move

suns have Gamma radation...Hulks power comes from that

you'd be essentially giving hulk free steroids...

i think a Hyperion (superman type character) did this once...and it back fired real real real bad...i mean real bad...

it culminated with a hulk on steroids completely over dosed on power and totally batshit insane...until it ran out

i think he also had raizen hair..

not sure if it;s at all canon mighta been another time line..but i just remember Hyperion realizing too late what he did "oh..damn..right..i forgot...F^&k"

it would be bad bad for buu to do that



> (my perspective)
> many dbz warriors are faster than Hulk
> Hulk is physically stronger than any dbz character.(and I must say that by far)
> Hulk has great endurance
> ...



see your more or less right...they could knock him out...not kill him but ktfo the guy

if they used their heads

the problem is the only three characters who have the brains to do that are Tien krillien and piccolo

no one ever listens to them

and the Saiyans are frankly..demonstratively stupid enough to get in hulks face and fight him mano e mano...

this is their mantra..blood lust does not wave this...their pride (re complete stupidity)

is gonna get them killed...

now..maybe the three guys i mentioned above who have half a brain will combine their chi and hit hulk with a big ass tri beam...after he;s killed every one else....

cause ya know their not..stupid...

but CIS really ruins the dbz sides chances for win...OP'er would have to turn it off for  a win


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 18, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> haha fisks actually dealt some damage? I always thought he was powerless.



Classic fisk? hell no he used to push spiderman threw walls laugh off his strongest blows and bitch smack him all over new york

one punch daredevil after Daredevil fucked himself up hitting him

and take out peak humans like they where jokes...


back in the days he was a beast..guy would smoke bane Batman and Robin at the same time (in pure hand to hand no bat tools) in a fight..with probably minimal...damage

current fisk not so much but thats mostly because he got shot..a few hundred times run over thrown off the brooklyn bridge carpet bombed and a bunch of other shit

He's old (i mean lets face he was old and a bit past his prime even when he was owning the shit out of everything back in the day..man had a grown son in his thirties after all) like sixty some now out of shape..and hasn't fully recovered from the injuries he received in the nineties

but he's still a beast..like B level street level with A strength

so yeah old schools thunder claps could..disorient matt and make normal guys very scared

but actual physical damage? no i don't think so

but he could kill you with couches...medicine balls and revolving doors though 


heavy_rasengan said:


> What do you think of the outcome of this battle immortal?



my man Krillien leads piccolo and tien..on a complete smash the hulk with everything you have....

which knocks him out

but thats only because their the only ones who aren;t stupid enough to...fight hulk up close and personal

every one else is retarded and they'll get in hulks face

and get fucked in the ass for it


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 18, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Heavy_rasengan teleporting hulk into a star would be a bad baaad move
> 
> suns have Gamma radation...Hulks power comes from that
> 
> ...



The sun doesnt have much gamma radiation, gamma rays in stars are only produced in the core and absorbed after few centimeters due to hydrogen or helium fusion. Aside from that they are produced by supernovae of large stars such as neutron stars which the sun is not. Even if the sun did emit enough gamma radiation, the Hulk would be vaporized at the sun's most outer layer of its atmosphere the corona which is extremely hot. Hotter than the chromosphere, surface and core(I think). Not sure about core part but it is extremely hot there.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 18, 2009)

wolverine healed up in a few hours from being dumped into a star

hulk will shake that shit off just as fast or not faster


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 18, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> wolverine healed up in a few hours from being dumped into a star
> 
> hulk will shake that shit off just as fast or not faster



but how did he get out? Yeah hulks healing factor is amazing but i dont know how he will get out of the corona once he is shot into it. He cannot fly so he will just be floating in an area where it can go up to millions of K.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 18, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> but how did he get out? Yeah hulks healing factor is amazing but i dont know how he will get out of the corona once he is shot into it. He cannot fly so he will just be floating in an area where it can go up to millions of K.



he;d swim threw it..hey gladiators done..it easily..and hulk while not off the bat as tough...can become as tough...especially when "BIG HOT YELLOW THING TORCH HULK RAWWRR"

or he just physics rapes thunder claps his way out


----------



## black adam (Dec 18, 2009)

physically no one....
mentally no one....

actually.... no one xD....and even if they could, his healing factor works with energy... beyond ther cell, molecule or atoms... just gamma and he is a gamma reactor by himself

his angry is a telepathic shield, even xavier couldn't get in....

the problem is.... he cannot fly..... Uhm wait....actually and strangely his thunderclap has  worked in the space void.... and subconsciously banner can do his math(?) and achieve whatever he wants xD....

hulk probably won't win because his speed is not enough... but...he can't lose xD

don't you think that he can stand every single attack? xD


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 18, 2009)

black adam said:


> don't you think that he can stand every single attack? xD



that'll fuck his ass up..he may even be knocked out for a few mins

he;d regenerate come back and be..extremely pissed

so technically yes

in the short term

in the long term no


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 18, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that'll fuck his ass up..he may even be knocked out for a few mins
> 
> he;d regenerate come back and be..extremely pissed
> 
> ...



in the mean time they use mafuba


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 18, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> in the mean time they use mafuba



which seals hulk away long enough for him to heal

then he breaks out dat shit


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 18, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> which seals hulk away long enough for him to heal
> 
> then he breaks out dat shit


enough time to get the fuck out and plan a strategy


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 18, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> but Buu is able to mimic any move, so if he see's Hulk thunderclapping, then he can use a thunderclap as powerful as Hulks right?



nowhere near as strong. Buu was able to mimic abilities because he was strong enough to use a similar attack ( example, although I hope this isn't anime filler, Fat Boo used a super kamehameha during the fight with SSJ3 goku or something like that). The hulk's massive physical strength is what allows his thunderclaps. no character in dragonball PERIOD is as strong as some OTHER versions of hulk, nevermind that WWH is among his most powerful versions ever. 

so no, it would be nowhere near as powerful as hulk's because boo is nowhere near as physically strong as hulk.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 18, 2009)

> Buu is able to mimic any move



More like some move, I don't think he can copy any moves. He might copy the thunder clap, but I'm not so sure about it.


----------



## black adam (Dec 18, 2009)

Uhm i'm not so sure about that... 

he might be stopped few minutes.... but not knocked out.. afterall he could stand the most powerfull attack from vector... that attack had moved the entire reality factory against him... and WWH is even more powerfull and resistant

and no one in dbz could hope to do it

btw


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 19, 2009)

black adam said:


> Uhm i'm not so sure about that...
> 
> he might be stopped few minutes.... but not knocked out.. afterall he could stand the most powerfull attack from vector... that attack had moved the entire reality factory against him... and WWH is even more powerfull and resistant
> 
> ...



I dont think he will be able to survive being thrown in the sun. Supermans heatvision is as hot as the surface of the sun right? The sun's Corona is easily 100 times hotter, would hulk be able to survive that kind of heat?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 19, 2009)

^ Actually, in certain cases, he probably would. He's so inconsistent its disgusting


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 19, 2009)

many comic book characters are sadly inconsistent from what I have seen and heard from other fellow OBD members. It all depends on who is writing them, etc.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 19, 2009)

who is more inconsistent? Cap or Hulk?


----------



## black adam (Dec 19, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I dont think he will be able to survive being thrown in the sun. Supermans heatvision is as hot as the surface of the sun right? The sun's Corona is easily 100 times hotter, would hulk be able to survive that kind of heat?


... yes.. he can

the sun's corona can reach 2,000,000 degrees

actually, superman's heatvision is even more hot than that, and can be hotter than the sun's center

the sun's surface reach 6,000 degrees, the center 15,000,000

there's a character in marvel (gladiator) who is for all purpose a silver age superman, he has released all the power of his heatvision on hulk... and there's also human torch... in WWH he threw his supernova blast reinforced by storm from the x.men... this normal attack has more than 6000 degrees... just imagine it reinforced...you can count with the hellfire....why? the hellfire is hotter than any kind of fire in the universe... etc...



veget0010 said:


> who is more inconsistent? Cap or Hulk?



wich cap?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 19, 2009)

Captain America


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 19, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> More like some move, I don't think he can copy any moves. He might copy the thunder clap, but I'm not so sure about it.


Why would he need to copy it? he could easily do one. He should be in the millions of tons range (or at least high thousands) it would be rather potent. no where near Hulk's level, but you get the idea.


----------



## black adam (Dec 19, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> Captain America



in wich way?... if you're thinking about feats with his shield... it's the shield itself...or some other skills xD...,like...once he hit onslaught and made him yell... just because he had used the shield to do it

if he hadn't had the shield  that would be imposible

btw...can someone check my spelling? xD


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 19, 2009)

Question:
How is a thunderclap going to hit characters who are hundreds of times the speed of sound?  Does it move at relativistic speeds?


----------



## black adam (Dec 19, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> Question:
> How is a thunderclap going to hit characters who are hundreds of times the speed of sound?  Does it move at relativistic speeds?



no one knows.., once the thunderclap.. broke down one dimension "universe size"..in seconds.... and has created light and heat xD


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 20, 2009)

black adam said:


> in wich way?... if you're thinking about feats with his shield... it's the shield itself...or some other skills xD...,like...once he hit onslaught and made him yell... just because he had used the shield to do it
> 
> if he hadn't had the shield  that would be imposible
> 
> btw...can someone check my spelling? xD



That is why he is inconsistent.


----------



## black adam (Dec 20, 2009)

¬¬

he IS consistent.... the SHIELD is special... the SHIELD can hit with the 98% of it's energy... the shield is sharpened enough to cut hulk... the SHIELD can reach mach speed.. etc...
IT'S the shield... not the cap..

the SHIELD is indestructible and with special features


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 20, 2009)

Why did you have to necro this shit....


----------



## Omnirix (Dec 20, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Why did you have to necro this shit....



Apparently Vault got pissed off because Heavy Rasengan negged him in this thread yet Vault is calling him butthurt. lol


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2009)

Nort butthurt just confusing why you would neg for shit a year ago


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey, if shit is negworthy, doesn't matter how long ago it is.

What did he neg?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Hey, if shit is negworthy, doesn't matter how long ago it is.
> 
> What did he neg?



I negged him because he repeatedly posted Hulk stomps the DBZverse without any evidence or anything to back it up,


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 22, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I negged him because he repeatedly posted Hulk stomps the DBZverse without any evidence or anything to back it up,



perhaps you should go ask for WWH's feats then instead. I don't think you are breaking a rule with the negging, but its definitely not welldeserved. sometimes people just say "x rapes" or something like that, and you know what: lots of times, they are right. WWH hands the DBZverse its ass. plenty of WWH feats have been posted, its your job to find them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I negged him because he repeatedly posted Hulk stomps the DBZverse without any evidence or anything to back it up,



That's not negworthy, because WWH _does_ stomp.

gtfo


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> That's not negworthy, because WWH _does_ stomp.
> 
> gtfo




Yes im sure he does....His fight with the sentry wasnt even impressive and it got him very weakened....its funny how people constantly use evidence from every source that is NOT WWH to defend WWH. Isnt there ANYTHING in WWH that you can use?

Again, even though immortals arguments were good I still have a hard time believing that Hulk can survive in the corona of the sun.  In my opinion Vegetto can solo this, Buu can also transport Hulk into space and just spam beams while hes floating around. The strength of then entire DBverse is being very undermined.

and btw, you dont decide what is negworthy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 22, 2009)

you negged a guy for a year old comment..dude no point

and lastly the man will heal from it just fine...and no vegetto cannot solo this


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 22, 2009)

WWH is just too inconsistent despite being one of the strongest versions of Hulk.


----------



## black adam (Dec 23, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yes im sure he does....His fight with the sentry wasnt even impressive and it got him very weakened....its funny how people constantly use evidence from every source that is NOT WWH to defend WWH. Isnt there ANYTHING in WWH that you can use?
> 
> Again, even though immortals arguments were good I still have a hard time believing that Hulk can survive in the corona of the sun.  In my opinion Vegetto can solo this, Buu can also transport Hulk into space and just spam beams while hes floating around. The strength of then entire DBverse is being very undermined.





i'll make it easy for you.... everything that hulk has done for years with his strenght, it's nothing for his currently power

but if you don't want to accept the impressive facts in WWH....
he didn't suffer damage when he recieved the hellfire.... hotter than any fire known by the man

he handled physically the magic of dr. strange....

he won against zoom-strange (zoom feeds from universe sized dimensions easily)

he was stopped by the satellites just because he wanted



> and btw, you dont decide what is negworthy.



neither you


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 23, 2009)

black adam said:


> i'll make it easy for you.... everything that hulk has done for years with his strenght, it's nothing for his currently power
> 
> but if you don't want to accept the impressive facts in WWH....
> he didn't suffer damage when he recieved the hellfire.... hotter than any fire known by the man
> ...



And despite all that he was weakened by sentry...

Please explain to me how the hulk can survive in the Sun's Corona and consider the fact that he cant fly so he will just be stuck floating in it...




> neither you



Actually since i was the one giving the neg yes I can decide what is negworthy to me.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 23, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you negged a guy for a year old comment..dude no point
> 
> and lastly the man will heal from it just fine...and no vegetto cannot solo this



I dont see negging someone from a year old topic as something illegal or unwise. I wasnt the one who necroed a year old topic BECAUSE someone negged me like come on....As far as i can tell, you are free to neg whenever for whatever reason you want, no need to cry about it.

Many on this forum see vegetto as a star buster and so do I, that is more than enough to put hulk down


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 23, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> What annoying fanboy whining? Most DBZ fights I have admitted that the given Z character would lose....You thinking that making a wiki page on me as a solution is quite stupid in itself. I may have been biased when first coming to this section but I am not anymore and the more unbiased I get the more I realize how much wanking you actually do. Also why dont you try to at least contribute something to the topic if your gonna post.



The whining that you've done ever since you've entered this section, obviously. Also, I never said anything about writing the wiki page as a "solution" for you, but rather to store information on you for future reference.  Stop rambling nonsense.



heavy_rasengan said:


> and btw, you dont decide what is negworthy.



I find this post neg-worthy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2009)

lol vault you butthurt chump


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 23, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I dont see negging someone from a year old topic as something illegal or unwise. I wasnt the one who necroed a year old topic BECAUSE someone negged me like come on....As far as i can tell, you are free to neg whenever for whatever reason you want, no need to cry about it.



when some one makes a stupid comment neg away when some made a stupid comment long before you even began posting

given your history..it comes off like your trolling the guy 


heavy_rasengan said:


> Many on this forum see vegetto as a star buster and so do I, that is more than enough to put hulk down



1, no it;s not more then enough to put Hulk down knock him out yes..kill him no...

2, who the fuck said that? as far as i have seen no one here takes any z character at that level

it's also more so nothing Vegetto ever did supports that


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2009)

Sentry weakened Hulk because he releases Gamma radiation. Does anyone in DBZ release it? Didn't think so.

Starbuster? That would make Vegito 3 billion times stronger than any other DBZ character, pretty much. And that's retarded.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

since we're talking about rep, I negged because I can.

You're not in the Café pal.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 23, 2009)

have the WWH destroy a planet


----------



## Abigail (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you enjoy not reading the thread before you post?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 23, 2009)

His weaker version destroyed an asteroid twice the size of Earth, you're basically repeating points already answered many pages ago.


----------



## black adam (Dec 23, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> And despite all that he was weakened by sentry...
> 
> Please explain to me how the hulk can survive in the Sun's Corona and consider the fact that he cant fly so he will just be stuck floating in it...


that post means you don't know anything about sentry....or his power, or the plot...

because... if he was weakened.. then why bob was unconscious and bruce was OK??

there are three fighters in sentry's brain... bob... void.. and the sentry..., in that fight was bob-sentry.., hulk fought with the weak sentry and even that is an impressive fact...

now then...,read my previous post... and you'll see why the hulk can stand that easily...

first of all... he has already face higher temperatures than the corona....

second... he can adapt himself to any enviroment... even the space void

third he can impulse by himself by gamma proyection

fourth he can absorb almost any radiation and add to his own power

fifth, his thunderclap works in space xDDD

finally.... he has his healing factor based on gamma ENERGY... faster tan cell regeneration, more effective than  molecule regeneretion... beyond the atomic healing xD xD

btw...



and the gladiator can smash stars with his hands and his heat vision reach the sun center temperature 




> Actually since i was the one giving the neg yes I can decide what is negworthy to me.



you can't deny things just because you want.... you need a real bases to do it, do you have those reasons?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Sentry weakened Hulk because he releases Gamma radiation. Does anyone in DBZ release it? Didn't think so.
> 
> Starbuster? That would make Vegito 3 billion times stronger than any other DBZ character, pretty much. And that's retarded.



Immortal was claiming the other day that Hulk could get stronger if shot to the sun because the sun releases Gamma radiation(even though it releases incredibly low amounts) and your saying Hulk is gettin hurt because sentry releases gamma radiation?
I dont understand, why does everyone have a different point?

Not necessarily...It only takes the energy of twenty earth busters to deal sufficient damage to the core of the sun in order to cause a supernova. 

I dont think you realize who vegito is... he is tremendously stronger than any other character. Mystic Gohan the strongest unfused character in DBZ was losing against a Buu with Gotenks absorbed. Vegito was *toying* around with a Buu that had mystic gohan absorbed. We dont even know the limits of such power that vegito holds, he is EASILY a starbuster if not more. Frieza destroyed a planet in his original form and easily, i dont see how starbusting is a huge "wtf" to all you comicbook fanboys. Your right, there is no concrete evidence because we have not seen it but it is easily speculative. 

@black adam

Again everyone fails to answer the entirety of my point...I dont give a darn if Hulk can barely survive the corona of the sun, i wanna know how he will get out considering he cannot fly. His low speed and him not being able to fly puts him at an IMMENSE disadvantage regardless of his regeneration and strength feats. You underestimate the capabilities of concentrated ki beams designed for highly durable foes.

Anyone that thinks Hulk will STOMP is a complete comicbook wanker.
Yes one on one Hulk can take the MAJORITY of Z characters. I think that he can take every single character out aside from Buu and Vegito but ALL of them? That is ridiculous. 

I would love to see the Hulk reacting to numerous massively hypersonic characters with planet busting capabilities simultaneously. Also those characters can fly while Hulk is left on the ground and jumping which is pretty wack.

But wait im gonna be a comicboy fanboy and say what they all say. "THUNDERCLAP, Z UNIVERSE IS DESTROYED"


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 23, 2009)

Gladz lost because he was acting like a jerk ass and hulk chucked him into the reactor

still considering it came from that bastard greg pak..it's still a pretty good story

still though i think there where special circumstances 

that being said he still did it...hard fought win...even if he did exploit a thing...being able to hang with gladz...

puts hulk above any one in the dbzu


the reason why i said Hulk gets powered up by gamma rays is cause well he does

some moron superman rip off hurled his ass into a star once..and the dude basically came out roided up

again they can manage a knock out just fine in no way can they kill him

Transmutation of Hulks energy wold work oo..but you'd need to be an extremely high end transmutation expert..like magneto..or the silver surfur (who have both nearly killed hulk in the past and eric who;s used him as a puppet) or iirc strange as well

no one in the dbzu is at that level mind you


----------



## bitesize (Dec 23, 2009)

Goku + Vegeta makes Veggetto
Super Buu absorbs Veggetto

Vegetto Buu absorbs Babidi 

Fusion Buu absorbs Supreme Kai

Supreme Fusion Buu stomps WWH with hax.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2009)

bitesize said:


> Goku + Vegeta makes Veggetto
> Super Buu absorbs Veggetto
> 
> Vegetto Buu absorbs Babidi
> ...



Yeah, no. WWH can resist any hax the fusion's got.


----------



## black adam (Dec 23, 2009)

have read the whole world war hulk?....

there's a very interesting feat.., it seems to me that you're ignoring it

hulk can do the maths in his mind to make the exact movements to perform diferent effects

like... smash the entire army without kill anyone

and its retroactive to other feats... for example... it's known that the hulk has hit silver surfer with a asteroid when the SS was in superspeed( super speed for SS is 1 light year by second...

as you can see he's not helpless against speedsters

and btw.... it's for sure that in DBZ are star busters starting from cell....but hulk has easily survived to people who can do the same.... even more... he has won to people who can crush stars with their hands

because... you know? gladiator can solo against dbz verse xD

ridiculous... but was hulk the one who beat onslaught physically... and his armor used to have celestial level like exitar... if you know what THAT means

and btw i'm not so sure that energy blast are enough to send hulk into space...
more than that they need to be close to him...


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2009)

> it's for sure that in DBZ are star busters starting from cell



Got any proof?

Other than Cell saying he could destroy a solar system, which is unacceptable hyperbole far outside what DBZ has ever shown in destructive capability?


----------



## black adam (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Got any proof?
> 
> Other than Cell saying he could destroy a solar system, which is unacceptable hyperbole far outside what DBZ has ever shown in destructive capability?



it's not illogical......
that's the only way he could do it after all....

and tory said that also in interview... the thing is... i don't know how to find that one xD...


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 23, 2009)

I am not fucking trusting toriyama on fucking scale. not after power levels stating a nuke is less than 10 times the strength of a fucking handgun.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Got any proof?
> 
> Other than Cell saying he could destroy a solar system, which is unacceptable hyperbole far outside what DBZ has ever shown in destructive capability?



It only takes the energy of 20 earthbusters to deal enough damage to the sun's core in order to create a super nova. This has been proven, look it up. Kid buu evaporated earth from the surface which takes AMAZING energy. I think Vegito and Buu dont even need to target the core of the sun, they can easily destroy it in other ways. 

This is obviously speculation through powerscaling, there is no concrete evidence but its not an improbable speculation at all witnessing the power of vegito. 

Black Adam, I agree with you to some degree. I do agree that Gladiator can solo the Z verse as he can fly millions of times faster than light but because Hulk defeats someone in a comic who is weakened proves nothing. I dont care how strong Hulk is, he cant do jackshit against someone millions of times faster than light yet he defeated gladiator. that proves nothing and dont even bring up Hulk defeating silver surfer or catching silver surfer shit because everyone will agree that WWH vs Silver SUrfer is a complete joke.

One on one WWH defeats anyone from dbz aside from vegito or buu. They can both solo him. People like Mystic Gohan or SSJ3 Goku would put up a good fight but i dont see them winning. 

now ALL of them TOGETHER is just overkill.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2009)

black adam said:


> it's not illogical......
> *that's the only way he could do it after all*....
> 
> and tory said that also in interview... the thing is... i don't know how to find that one xD...



1. I don't get what you mean.

2. Well, then.



> It only takes the energy of 20 earthbusters to deal enough damage to the sun's core in order to create a super nova.



It takes 3 billion times earth busting power to destroy the sun


----------



## black adam (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> 1. I don't get what you mean.
> 
> 2. Well, then.
> 
> ...



i forget to explain...

they destroy planets and whatever by making reactions in the center...

i don't know the correct spelling for that word xDDD....

so they're planet and starbusters... but not "real" planet or starbusters xDD

and with the SS heavy rasengan... yes... that happened...i'm looking for that scan actually...

btw... how can they knock down if he's more resistant,that the one who won toward vector's maximum power?

vector can repel all the matter and the reality itself....

that's more than boo or vegetto could dream


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> 1. I don't get what you mean.
> 
> 2. Well, then.
> 
> ...



Yeah if you want to destroy it the way Kid Buu destroyed the earth but If you take out the sun's central core mass than it will create a chain reaction that leads to its destruction. It would only take about the energy needed for 20 or less earthbusters to created a detonation.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 23, 2009)

black adam said:


> and btw.... it's for sure that in DBZ are star busters starting from cell....but hulk has easily survived to people who can do the same.... even more... he has won to people who can crush stars with their hands



theres a shit load wrong with your post such as your inability to take special circumstances into consideration for some of the feats you listed

but that aside..what you just said there is the single most egregious error you made yet nothing supports the statements made by cell nor any feats back up this

no character in dbz has ever proven to be such capacity no feats support this

your wrong


----------



## black adam (Dec 23, 2009)

and here we go....

hulk redirecting silver surfer at top speed by a calculated hit xDDD



if it doesn't work... here you have the link





> theres a shit load wrong with your post such as your inability to take special circumstances into consideration for some of the feats you listed
> 
> but that aside..what you just said there is the single most egregious error you made yet nothing supports the statements made by cell nor any feats back up this
> 
> ...



if i take circumstances everytime... any single feat could be serious...
like kyubii's feats
o even dbz feats.....

if something happens more than once is enough...

in dbz the units power levels or kiris are shit... but the ranks it's different...
by simple plot they can't make the sun dissapear because noone can survive the space vaccum... and that's toriyama's word


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 23, 2009)

black adam said:


> if i take circumstances everytime... any single feat could be serious...
> like kyubii's feats
> o even dbz feats.....



yeah you have no idea what I'm talking about 



black adam said:


> if something happens more than once is enough...



not if those things happen specifically because the guy was powered up...

jesus was helping him

the guy was specifically near his weakness..or the myriad of other things that make special circumstances in comic books manga anime fantassy and tv and just fiction in general..just that

theres a gigantic difference between one doing it under ones own power..or one doing it because of something else entirely

regardless  you missed what i said



black adam said:


> by simple plot they can't make the sun dissapear because noone can survive the space vaccum... and that's toriyama's word



irrelevant either a character performs a feat or something that backs up a statement 

or they don;t have the capacity to do so

again your flat out wrong...


----------



## black adam (Dec 23, 2009)

the only example that i used with weakened people or powered guys...

was the one of gladiator... but i didn't use it in that way...
even weakened he IS able to reach the solar center temperature....and i was talking about the resistance of hulk against that...
where is the special circumstance there?

where's the special circumstance with the hulk using his brain aund bruce mind to succes in imposible facts?

if they can go beyond his normal capacities doesn't means that they can't do it....

have you seen cyclops crushing half planet with his optic blast?...no... but que can and everyone knows that...

have you seen silver surfer facing god's every day? no.. but he can....

would you say that sentry can't stand against molecule man or morgana le fay?... even when that has already happened and it's official despite the plot?

now then... i'm talkin about they CAN repeat most of their feats

for example....spider sence allows spiderman to avoid even speelight attacks.. but the plot says that he's not always focused for any reason...there's an official fact... would you deny it?

and btw... as i told you... this is not my native languaje.. so if there's somo idiomatic expression that i would take literally... try to be clear xD


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 23, 2009)

black adam said:


> the only example that i used with weakened people or powered guys...
> 
> was the one of gladiator... but i didn't use it in that way...
> even weakened he IS able to reach the solar center temperature....and i was talking about the resistance of hulk against that...
> ...



we again missed the point 


black adam said:


> have you seen silver surfer facing god's every day? no.. but he can....



we again..miss the entire point



black adam said:


> would you say that sentry can't stand against molecule man or morgana le fay?... even when that has already happened and it's official despite the plot?



yeah...completely and totally not understanding what I'm getting at

I'll lay it on here..if MM was specifically powered down...or weakened by a source of energy...that was ya know his version of kryptonite (like what did in fact occure in one of the fights you mentioned)

bob beating him would of been bullshit...seeing as *this was clearly not the case...your analogy does not apply*



black adam said:


> ]now then... i'm talkin about they CAN repeat most of their feats



yes they can...but once again i think you kinda missed what i was getting at

none of this also




black adam said:


> for example....spider sence allows spiderman to avoid even speelight attacks.. but the plot says that he's not always focused for any reason...there's an official fact... would you deny it?




..I'm sorry did you just say spiderman had ftl reaction time?




black adam said:


> and btw... as i told you... this is not my native languaje.. so if there's somo idiomatic expression that i would take literally... try to be clear xD



i think that applies to allot of people in the obd

myself included (though i been living in america since 89 so much more practical experience i guess then most)

but this also proves nothing. regarding dbz guys blowing up stars


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 23, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah if you want to destroy it the way Kid Buu destroyed the earth but If you take out the sun's central core mass than it will create a chain reaction that leads to its destruction. It would only take about the energy needed for 20 or less earthbusters to created a detonation.



And this is where you're wrong. Even if you were to say create a chain reaction at the core of the star, it wouldn't detonate at all. The gravity of the star would keep most of the mass from escaping the general volume of space and through time it be right back like it was before.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

I've seen Silver Surfer facing Gods alot... Why even in his last appearence he faced Betta Ray Billy


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I've seen Silver Surfer facing Gods alot... Why even in his last appearence he faced Betta Ray Billy



horse face while bad ass as hell ain't exactly a god he wields the power of one though

and depending on the god..he either wins..or gets pwned

i dont think any one was disputing that...though i got no idea why BA brought it up


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

He is Thor's equal, and addored by civilizations. Even a small organized religion made of Skrulls. He's God enough.


----------



## black adam (Dec 24, 2009)

if i'm missing the point... then ,why hell don't you explain it?

and if you're thinking that spiderman has ftl(that i assume it's light speed reaction xD) i should assume that you don't realize how the spider sence works properly

and btw... hulk stomps dbzverse


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 24, 2009)

black adam said:


> if i'm missing the point... then ,why hell don't you explain it?



i gave a decent example above

cheifly that hulk won in that situation large impart to exploiting gladiators weakness

and in a CIS PIS off situation it might of gone radically different




black adam said:


> and if you're thinking that spiderman has ftl(that i assume it's light speed reaction xD) i should assume that you don't realize how the spider sence works properly



he does not have lightspeed or faster then flight reaction time

he has extremely accurate and advanced combat precog that allows him to aim dodge lightspeed


black adam said:


> and btw... hulk stomps dbzverse



he can be knocked out just fine...the problem is...people aren;t going that route...their going

"dbz guys blow up stars nuke galaxies and destroy universes"

which..makes people want to argue against it


----------



## black adam (Dec 24, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i gave a decent example above
> 
> cheifly that hulk won in that situation large impart to exploiting gladiators weakness
> 
> and in a CIS PIS off situation it might of gone radically different



yeah... but you know that CIS and PIS are necesary....

i've always made fun of that... thinking that everybody is on his top everytime could be ridicoulus or worse.... boring

for example... i can't imagine michael phelps breaking records everytime he is in the swimming pool ...

well it was a nonsence and funny example XDDDDD






> he does not have lightspeed or faster then flight reaction time
> 
> he has extremely accurate and advanced combat precog that allows him to aim dodge lightspeed


so....
when did i say that spiderman has that reaction time?



> he can be knocked out just fine...the problem is...people aren;t going that route...their going
> 
> "dbz guys blow up stars nuke galaxies and destroy universes"
> 
> which..makes people want to argue against it



that because they don't notice the real difference between a planet or a star xD


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 24, 2009)

black adam said:


> yeah... but you know that CIS and PIS are necesary....



PIS is off by default..CIS can be turned off...in the opbd as well





black adam said:


> i've always made fun of that... thinking that everybody is on his top everytime could be ridicoulus or worse.... boring



to Quote one of the oldest and greatest vs debaters out there

"with CIS off your not discussing the character any more..just two powersets with arms and legs"

which is true it can be annoying as hell..but if the oper wants it off it;s off

and lets' face it...a saiyan with some brains...would actually be far more potent threat..then a regular old dumb ass arrogant typical ones 


black adam said:


> for example... i can't imagine michael phelps breaking records everytime he is in the swimming pool ...



naw that's not CIS off that's more just a dude not taking everything like an olympic compititon

CIS would be phelps too lazy to get a gold medal and willingly gets himself silver or bronze




black adam said:


> so....
> when did i say that spiderman has that reaction time?



..you..did


black adam said:


> that because they don't notice the real difference between a planet or a star xD



hey you said it not me


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 24, 2009)

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## Norrin04 (Dec 24, 2009)

black adam said:


> i forget to explain...
> 
> they destroy planets and whatever by making reactions in the center...
> 
> ...



They were only core busters in the Frieza Saga later they could destroy planets without doing that.This has been discussed time and time again and Cell is not a Star buster,other than Cell's statement and Cell was known to overrate himself time and time again.And it was also shown to not be true later as Goku and Vegeta who were more powerful than ssj2 Gohan at the time couldn't stop a more powerful blast from Buu which only destroyed the earth.So nah Cell's not even close to Star buster.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 24, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> And this is where you're wrong. Even if you were to say create a chain reaction at the core of the star, it wouldn't detonate at all. The gravity of the star would keep most of the mass from escaping the general volume of space and through time it be right back like it was before.



Actually that is where you are wrong. 20 earthbusters contains more energy than the sun makes in a week(or month i think). Our sun is in the main-sequence phase and is undergoing hydrogen fusion at its core. Some main sequence stars turn into white dwarfs due to helium flash, it has nothing to do with its gravity keeping it in place because that only occurs at the pre-main sequence phase. At main sequence it condenses and outputs all its energy into hydrogen fusion.  20 earthbusters along with the core undergoing hydrogen fusion will cause the sun to collapse into a super nova as it cant contain such energy. Similiarily if you take the core out of a planet it will collapse as its gravity will be unable to keep it in place. 

Buu who destroyed earth from the surface had the energy to destroy 100 earths because it takes more energy to destroy it from the surface than from the center of the planetary body.

@Norrin
Isnt the bardock movie considered canon? Didnt frieza one shot a planet in his first form or was that not shown?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 24, 2009)

Toriyama said it was canon.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 24, 2009)

^ I beleive you, but you'll have to prove it, i'm afraid.


----------



## black adam (Dec 24, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> PIS is off by default..CIS can be turned off...in the opbd as well


anyway you MUST take character personality... 

let me explain



> to Quote one of the oldest and greatest vs debaters out there
> 
> "with CIS off your not discussing the character any more..just two powersets with arms and legs"
> 
> ...



if you don't take personality could be situations like rhyno beating spiderman
killer croc killing batman
superman killed by doomsday(again)
god thanos...

you MUST count that rhyno is an idiot predictable
you MUST count that batman is not as fast or strong or resistant etc as KC
you MUST count that thanos ALWAYS gives a chance to the enemy

thats what i mean



> naw that's not CIS off that's more just a dude not taking everything like an olympic compititon
> 
> CIS would be phelps too lazy to get a gold medal and willingly gets himself silver or bronze


that's why i used this face .. i wonder what could happened whit this one "(?)" XDDDD

anyway.... as i said... CIS and PIS are necesesary ... even in versus...
the only thing to take in versus is a neutral place where both can use all their abilities...(obviously the balance should be counted xD)





> ..you..did


i didn't
i said that the spider sence allow him to dodge that kind of attaks xD




> hey you said it not me


i'm not sure if you agree or just determining responsibility XDDDDD

anyway... happy holydays....(i hope that has the correct spelling jajajaja)


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 25, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> ^ I beleive you, but you'll have to prove it, i'm afraid.



wouldn't it only be canon to the anime any ways then


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 25, 2009)

With CIS off characters personalities aren't taken into account, with CIS off for example Sandman would rapestomp Spider-Man.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 25, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> wouldn't it only be canon to the anime any ways then



and this is were you are wrong if the guy say is cannon it will be cannon for the manga since he didn't have nothing to do with the anime now have hulk survive a planet buster? no so them i guess he die by freeza


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> and this is were you are wrong if the guy say is cannon it will be cannon for the manga since he didn't have nothing to do with the anime now have hulk survive a planet buster? no so them i guess he die by freeza


----------



## Rampage (Dec 25, 2009)

DBZverse takes this, Vegeta takes on Hulk while Goku uses spirit bomb

GG

:ho


----------



## PisOgPapir (Dec 25, 2009)

lol, what kind of matchup is this. Goku rapes, easily.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 25, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> and this is were you are wrong if the guy say is cannon it will be cannon for the manga since he didn't have nothing to do with the anime



1, he can say what ever he wants that no character until kid buu did such a one shot...makes it SM vs FL and out making you..wrong

2, it was fucking anime...making it not applicable any ways


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> now have hulk survive a planet buster? no so them i guess he die by freeza



once again black feather dragon you lie about comics lie troll and deliberately twist evidence

to wank mange/anime

Yes hulk has survived planet busters..he has in fact planet busted by..throwing himself threw a planet at high speeds...so not only has he survived planet busters..but his..world destroying feat..involves...being durable enough to use his own body as a base ball bat..to fuck up something bigger then the earth


so again you are completely and totally out of line..full of it and wrong

you need to read more comics


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 25, 2009)

PisOgPapir said:


> lol, what kind of matchup is this. Goku rapes, easily.



this was joke?

if not


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 25, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Yes hulk has survived planet busters..he has in fact planet busted by..throwing himself threw a planet at high speeds...so not only has he survived planet busters..but his..world destroying feat..involves...being durable enough to use his own body as a base ball bat..to fuck up something bigger then the earth



and there you wrong he used rockets to gain speed which augmented his mass to incredible amounts which gave him the power to planet bust, i'll put it simple to you trow a aluminiun foil ball gentlely to a box, what happen nothing trow it with strenght, what happen the box falls, the gentleforce will be hulk without rockets the other one hulk with the rockets, god these comic nerds skip physics to read some comics


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 25, 2009)

He only used the rockets to get to it, he smashed it himself.


----------



## PisOgPapir (Dec 25, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this was joke?
> 
> if not



No seriously, tell me what WWH has that can beat Goku?


----------



## Rampage (Dec 25, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this was joke?
> 
> if not



I don't see where the joke is

How can WWH beat DBZverse?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> and there you wrong he used rockets to gain speed which augmented his mass to incredible amounts which gave him the power to planet bust, i'll put it simple to you trow a aluminiun foil ball gentlely to a box, what happen nothing trow it with strenght, what happen the box falls, the gentleforce will be hulk without rockets the other one hulk with the rockets, god these comic nerds skip physics to read some comics



If by skiping phyisics you mean ignore the first law of newton, then yes, you do.

But assuming these are UUUMAAAZHING rockets, and hulk didn't do anything, then that still means Hulk tanks casual planetbusting, and therefore, any attack DBZ dishes out kills them but not bruce.


That is the sound of you looking ridicullous. And it sounds boring.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 25, 2009)

Instead of every random poster coming in and asking the same question, why not read the whole thread, that is assuming you're patient enough to read through the same arguments being countered again and again. It's been explained why Hulk wins.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

Get your fucking good manners and net-iquette out of my internet now!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> If by skiping phyisics you mean ignore the first law of newton, then yes, you do.
> 
> But assuming these are UUUMAAAZHING rockets, and hulk didn't do anything, then that still means Hulk tanks casual planetbusting, and therefore, any attack DBZ dishes out kills them but not bruce.
> 
> ...



you mean the one that says 





> A body persists in a state of rest or of uniform motion unless acted upon by an external force


 i didn't ignore it but i have nothing to do with it since the both hulk and the asteroids where moving


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

> A body persists in a state of rest or of uniform motion unless acted upon by an external force


Finish it.

So therefore any sistem with no given referential (such as one in space) must constantly  be in a state of equilibrium, and any force it encounters, (such has a punch) has it's counterforce (hulk tanking planetbusters)

You can't outphysics me when it cames to the conservation of momentum.
I make bombs.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Finish it.
> 
> So therefore any sistem with no given referential (such as one in space) must constantly  be in a state of equilibrium, and any force it encounters, (such has a punch) has it's counterforce (hulk tanking planetbusters)
> 
> ...



actually the asteroid was beign pull by the planet gravity 

offtopic:you make bombscool can you teach me XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes and so is Hulk and his rockets, making therefore that factor pointless to the system



And also, no.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yes and so is Hulk and his rockets, making therefore that factor pointless to the system


 yeah but hulk with rockets is faster than asteroids beign pull by a planet gravity 





> And also, no.


i was joking and i thought you were kidding about making bombs


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> yeah but hulk with rockets is faster than asteroids beign pull by a planet gravity


Dosen't matter at all. In a sistem with no referential only relative speed matters, and relatively to the hulk, the asteroid is stationary, since both are suffering from the same gravitational pull


> i was joking and i thought you were kidding about making bombs



I'm not
Plastic explosives.
Mining and Geo-enviromental engineering is boring as fuck. Untill the second year.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 25, 2009)

PisOgPapir said:


> No seriously, tell me what WWH has that can beat Goku?



let's see here the durability to withstand the guys attacks...the force and omnidrectional attacks to maim and kill him


the reaction time needed to prevent himself from being blitzed with out mercy

the ability to regenerate from a puddle... or having anti matter matter reactions occur within his body

or the myriad of other things hulks done....which wwh will be able to do once he;s is cheesed off enough 




Blackfeather Dragon said:


> and there you wrong he used rockets to gain speed which augmented his mass to incredible amounts which gave him the power to planet bust, i'll put it simple to you trow a aluminiun foil ball gentlely to a box, what happen nothing trow it with strenght, what happen the box falls, the gentleforce will be hulk without rockets the other one hulk with the rockets, god these comic nerds skip physics to read some comics



yes we know your a pro japan troll yes yes


that being said it does not take away Hulks durability...nor the feat

nor any of the other times he;s done this and more

like punching out reality and shit

edited blackfeather dragon just null repped me..that's just retarded


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Dosen't matter at all. In a sistem with no referential only relative speed matters, and relatively to the hulk, the asteroid is stationary, since both are suffering from the same gravitational pull


but the gravitational pull that is pulling them back is been beaten by the hulk rockets thats how they going onwards





> I'm not
> Plastic explosives.
> Mining and Geo-enviromental engineering is boring as fuck. Untill the second year.


so basically you are one of those guys who is in charge of directing the explosions in the mines


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 26, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Instead of every random poster coming in and asking the same question, why not read the whole thread, that is assuming you're patient enough to read through the same arguments being countered again and again. It's been explained why Hulk wins.



Hulk doesnt win, Vegito and Buu will solo, adding the rest and those two together is just overkill. Hulk has caught speedsters on occasions but fighting numerous with such great superior speeds and the ability to fly is overkill for him. What is hulk honestly gonna do? Jump at them? Gokus and Buus IT make it impossible for Hulk to do anything honestly...

Buu will solo this very easily, a transportation+shot to the sun's corona will kill hulk. I understand that Hulk has survived that kind of heat before but seriously how will he get out? I dont think he can survive constant exposure to such high intensities.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Dec 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> If by skiping phyisics you mean ignore the first law of newton, then yes, you do.
> 
> But assuming these are UUUMAAAZHING rockets, and hulk didn't do anything, then that still means Hulk tanks casual planetbusting, and therefore, any attack DBZ dishes out kills them but not bruce.
> 
> ...



Tell me, was the planet the Hulk was standing on destroyed by those rockets when he achieved lift off?

If not, shame on you for trying to use Newton's law as an argument.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 26, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Tell me, was the planet the Hulk was standing on destroyed by those rockets when he achieved lift off?
> 
> If not, shame on you for trying to use Newton's law as an argument.



earth was not....actually destroyed

Hulk kinda just strapped himself in and then flew himself threw it...

i really have no clue how fast he was moving

then again i think Reed richards made them..and the guys made things that rape physics so they can rape..it even more..and not blow up the planet (no like him and Doom have seriously explained it like "if not for this machine altering reality the shockwave from my canon would ruin the earth" and other insane shit) if Reed or Doom didn;t make 'em and Shi'ar tech wasn't involved....so as to prevent...the side effects

who knows

he was durable enough that the planetoid couldn't handle him though


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

The planet is outside the referential sistem, so therefore irrelevant to the point.
If it was, shame on you for not realizing my point was about the absurdity of hulk high level feats, and just nawing about an allready looked over point.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but the gravitational pull that is pulling them back is been beaten by the hulk rockets thats how they going onwards



That dosen't mean they're not suffering atraction aswell. Simply if you factor it off of the rocket's aceleration, then the meteor is stationary.
If not, fine, double the feat for Hulk due to conservation of momentum.



> so basically you are one of those guys who is in charge of directing the explosions in the mines



making them too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:
			
		

> Mining and Geo-enviromental engineering is boring as fuck. Untill the second year.



My class got a recruitment spiel from the head of the geography department about taking geology for A-level to get into mining jobs and stuff.

Is it any good aside from bombmaking?

/let's take this thread off-topic


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Depends.
It's a bit jack of all trades.
You get unlimited open spaces to work in, instant jobs, sometimes in the oil buisness, lots of nature, lots of travel satisfying amounts of money, and scientific and engineering tutoring second only to the engineering that specializes in it (our chemistry is second to chem eng, our mechanics is second only to mechanical engineering)
You also get to work with bombs, and there's a good future in forensics.
Our course is really small, so competition is minimal, and the professors in portugal enjoy the special holidays to go get drunk with the students.

But it's a good deal about fucking rocks.
Fucking Rocks 
I can't get over about how excited my minerology professor gets when he talks about getting on a car with his friends and going to the field to grab rare rocks for his rock collection

Rocks 


It's hard for someone like me sometimes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2009)

That sounds pretty good, but I can see some detractors (). Thanks, it's always good to know from someone who's experienced it first hand with a similar perspective.


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2009)

All of DBZ against WWH?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 26, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> All of DBZ against WWH?



Exactly, and they continue to ignore the arguments without providing any of there own.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> That sounds pretty good, but I can see some detractors (). Thanks, it's always good to know from someone who's experienced it first hand with a similar perspective.



Given my personality and my line of employment, you'dd find hillarious the responses of my friends, co-workers and my closer friends have everytime one of them hears of me studing rocks.
Does tend to go from the failed " 21 questions" or the "And I'm the queen of England" to the most noxious drilling jokes you've ever heard.

Also makes me one of the best authorities in the obd for as to what makes sense and what is too ridiculous to live.
Even though I am often either fataly wrong or have to use comon missconceptions for everyone's benefit.
Take the Greed threads involving his "Diamond Skin". The scientifical mechanics that could even enable such armor to exist the way it's depicted involving such things as alchemy and a thousand other subtilties are in such level I chose to use the "Hard as Diamond" misconception, given that diamond is infamously brittle.
Why I remember the story a man who tried to delapidate one of biggest diamonds in history, and he was so fucking scared that the wrong tap could crash into worthless rabble, that when he gave it one little smite, breaking it down to the most perfect gem his heart gave out and died right there on the spot
Exciting things these little rocks aren't they?


----------

